# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bộ phát laser đây mấy bác

## inhainha

Địa chỉ giao dịch: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1, TPHCM hoặc ship toàn quốc
ĐT: 0903369185

Số tài khoản Lê Hữu Khánh 0071001001817 VCB chi nhánh HCM


Cập nhật danh sách các bác đặt hàng ở đây:



1 bác đặt qua inbox ngày 20/11 số lượng 2 bộ ---------> tăng lên 15 bộ (đã cọc) + 2 bộ giúp bạn (đã cọc)

Bác NamCNC đặt 3 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác emptyhd đặt 2 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác foxnguyen đặt 2 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác thuhanoi đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác hungmtcn đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác hieunguyen81 đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác Đồng (miền Tây) đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác Tùng inbox 01h02ph ngày 22/11 đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác Phuongmd đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác vufree đặt 15 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác Gia Bảo đặt 2 bộ (đã cọc)

Bác chetaocnc đặt 1 bộ (đã cọc)




*NGƯNG NHẬN CỌC.* .


Bác nào đặt 2-4 bộ thì vui lòng đặt cọc 50% giá trị món hàng. Bác nào đặt 1 bộ thì vui lòng đặt cọc 100% giá trị món hàng là 12tr. Bác nào chịu giá 20tr/máy thì mình lấy cọc 10% thôi. Các bác vui lòng chuyển khoản vào số tài khoản ở đầu trang trước 20h ngày 23/11 nhé. Sau thời điểm này, thì xem như hủy cọc. 

Hàng dự kiến về theo đường chính ngạch trong khoảng 1-2 tháng.

Các bác có thể đến 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1 để xem trình diễn máy trực tiếp nhé. 

Cám ơn các bác.


Link video máy hoạt động:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q3-MYAclh8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18d_CUkTpcA


Link phát tia:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq-umVH6Cfg


Lưu ý: máy là hàng spared, chưa sử dụng nên các bác không cần quan tâm đến tuổi thọ diode laser làm chi. 


Tài liệu ở đây: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zn8y2mx3eu...anual.pdf?dl=0

Tài liệu này cho con đời cũ hơn, con đời như trong hình thì chưa tìm thấy tài liệu.

----------

0978609286

----------


## Gamo

Mà giá cả thế nào? Con diode còn sống ko bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Mà giá cả thế nào? Con diode còn sống ko bác?


HÀng tháo máy, không lẽ diode chết  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

theo datasheet bác đưa thì em nó là 60W á  :Smile: )

----------

inhainha

----------


## Huudong

Theo các bác thì em này mang về nên làm gì? cần thêm những linh kiện gì nữa ( kiểu như thấu kính chẳng hạn)?

----------


## GORLAK

> Theo các bác thì em này mang về nên làm gì? cần thêm những linh kiện gì nữa ( kiểu như thấu kính chẳng hạn)?


máy này dùng cáp quang để dẫn tia laser nên cũng k pít đầu ra nó có hình dạng thế nào nữa bác à, nếu ổn thì chỉ cần thêm thấu kinh hội tụ là đủ  :Big Grin:

----------

Huudong

----------


## Gamo

Bác chủ mà làm được cái video test chạy thử được thì chắc hàng bán ko kịp thở á :P

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ mà làm được cái video test chạy thử được thì chắc hàng bán ko kịp thở á :P


Mình có bao giờ xài cái này đâu mà biết thử, mà chạy lên chỗ thằng chủ cũng ngại tại xa quá. Theo thông tin mình được biết thì giá mình đề nghị chưa đầy 2% giá mới nhé các bac !

----------


## inhainha

Bác nào rành chỉ mình nên test như thế nào, để mình thu xếp công việc lên đó test thử. Chỗ này đi về mất nữa ngày nên hơi ngại đi quá.

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác nào rành chỉ mình nên test như thế nào, để mình thu xếp công việc lên đó test thử. Chỗ này đi về mất nữa ngày nên hơi ngại đi quá.


cái này cần kính bảo vệ bác à, k thì nguy hiểm cực kỳ
bác cắm nguồn, cắm cáp quang, bật công tắc là đc rùi.. bọn này tản nhiệt gió thui
đầu ra là laser hồng ngoại nên càng nguy hiểm nữa bác, bác cầm đt hay camera soi ấy :v

----------

inhainha, namthienmenh

----------


## inhainha

> cái này cần kính bảo vệ bác à, k thì nguy hiểm cực kỳ
> bác cắm nguồn, cắm cáp quang, bật công tắc là đc rùi.. bọn này tản nhiệt gió thui
> đầu ra là laser hồng ngoại nên càng nguy hiểm nữa bác, bác cầm đt hay camera soi ấy :v


Có cần đeo kính không bác? Nếu bật nguồn lên thì tia laser nó dội vào tường nó có thể dội lung tung vào người không? Thấy ớn quá vậy?  :Big Grin:

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## Gamo

Nó ko dội vào người đâu bác. Lấy miếng gỗ hoặc tờ giấy. Nhưng mà làm sao kích cho nó phát tia?

----------


## GORLAK

> Nó ko dội vào người đâu bác. Lấy miếng gỗ hoặc tờ giấy. Nhưng mà làm sao kích cho nó phát tia?


bật ctac nguồn và vặn chìa khóa qua ON là kích  :Big Grin: 
nó k dội vào nhưng k cẩn thận chiếu vào đâu đó phản xạ ngược lại thì k ổn

----------


## Huudong

> máy này dùng cáp quang để dẫn tia laser nên cũng k pít đầu ra nó có hình dạng thế nào nữa bác à, nếu ổn thì chỉ cần thêm thấu kinh hội tụ là đủ


con này về lắp lên khung cnc cho cắt mica hay là làm nguồn khắc vậy bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

nguồn laser công nghiệp không có cái chuyện mở cái chìa khóa là bắn tia đâu , còn phia , chắc chắn phải có tín hiệu mở tia thì mới phát , việc mở chìa khóa chỉ là khởi động nguồn mà thôi. Bác Gorlak phán cứ như xài rồi hay sao ấy.

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái laser này phù hợp để khắc cắt vật lieu gì bác piranha  :Big Grin:  kim loại hay phi kim loại nhỉ. Date 2008 nó còn khỏe hay già rồi bác :P

----------

inhainha

----------


## ahdvip

Đợt này không có thời gian rãnh nên chưa coi tài liệu của con này được, nhưng em nghĩ khả năng rất cao là nó được dùng trong y tế .

----------

inhainha

----------


## GORLAK

> nguồn laser công nghiệp không có cái chuyện mở cái chìa khóa là bắn tia đâu , còn phia , chắc chắn phải có tín hiệu mở tia thì mới phát , việc mở chìa khóa chỉ là khởi động nguồn mà thôi. Bác Gorlak phán cứ như xài rồi hay sao ấy.


bác nói ko sai, trước đó phải set dòng này nọ nữa mới bật chìa khóa mới bắn
theo datasheet trang 61 có ghi:
"The Integra MP system is controlled in one of two ways: via the SERIAL
COM interface using a computer running the IntegraSoft graphical user
interface software included with this system, or via analog and TTL signals
applied to the ANALOG interface. The following two sections explain how
to use these two ports."

Nghĩa là bộ này có thể điều khiển bằng 2 cách, bằng phần mềm giao tiếp với PC hoặc bằng tín hiệu Analog/TTL
phần mềm giao tiếp thì chắc có lẽ k cần thiết lắm

giao tiếp bằng tín hiệu Analog/TTL thì có thể tham khảo ở trang 67

chìa khóa để bảo vệ thui k có chìa khóa thì khỏi xài

----------

inhainha, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, vậy phần analog điều khiển sao hả bác? Để bác inaha test luôn. Em biết vài cha đang ngồi hóng bác ấy đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehe, vậy phần analog điều khiển sao hả bác? Để bác inaha test luôn. Em biết vài cha đang ngồi hóng bác ấy đấy


nó có 1 cổng DB analog phía sau máy có, có khoảng 2 mấy chân, nối các chân với mức điện áp theo trong datasheet ghi đó là nó chạy

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> nó có 1 cổng DB analog phía sau máy có, có khoảng 2 mấy chân, nối các chân với mức điện áp theo trong datasheet ghi đó là nó chạy


Điều khiển chạy thì không vấn đề, chỉ có điều là không rõ bộ laser này dùng để làm gì ở máy trước thôi. Lỡ mua về mà các bác không sử dụng được cũng khổ. Hy vọng có thể cắt được mica hay nhôm mỏng.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em cũng đang quan tâm, tham vọng khắc trên đồng hay inox nhỏ nhỏ thui hà, nhưng mà thanh niên nghèo vượt khó nên hổng có xèng mua cả lô cụ inhainha ơi...
Có cụ nào mua cả lô thì chia em 1 con nhá, hoặc là gom vào mua chung rồi mỗi ng 1 con cho vui cửa vui nhà nhể. 
Thanks các cụ ạ !  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe em cũng đang quan tâm, tham vọng khắc trên đồng hay inox nhỏ nhỏ thui hà, nhưng mà thanh niên nghèo vượt khó nên hổng có xèng mua cả lô cụ inhainha ơi...
> Có cụ nào mua cả lô thì chia em 1 con nhá, hoặc là gom vào mua chung rồi mỗi ng 1 con cho vui cửa vui nhà nhể. 
> Thanks các cụ ạ !


Mấy bác gom chung đặt hàng 1 lần để mình lấy động lực đi thử đê  :Big Grin: . Đi xa ngại quá chừng.

----------


## tcm

> Điều khiển chạy thì không vấn đề, chỉ có điều là không rõ bộ laser này dùng để làm gì ở máy trước thôi. Lỡ mua về mà các bác không sử dụng được cũng khổ. Hy vọng có thể cắt được mica hay nhôm mỏng.


Bộ laser này trước đây nó nằm trên máy hàn tự động (máy hàn laser để sản xuất thiết bị điện tử). Về nguyên tắc thì nó có thể sử dụng để cắt hoặc khắc trên vật liệu kim loại và một số chủng loại phi kim như da, gỗ... nhưng không gia công được trên các loại vật dẫn sáng tốt như mica, kính.... Vấn đề là chưa tìm đc phần mềm và tài liệu của model này nên chưa biết khả năng điều chỉnh công suất đầu phát như thế nào thôi.

----------

h-d, hung1706, inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Bộ laser này trước đây nó nằm trên máy hàn tự động (máy hàn laser để sản xuất thiết bị điện tử). Về nguyên tắc thì nó có thể sử dụng để cắt hoặc khắc trên vật liệu kim loại và một số chủng loại phi kim như da, gỗ... nhưng không gia công được trên các loại vật dẫn sáng tốt như mica, kính.... Vấn đề là chưa tìm đc phần mềm và tài liệu của model này nên chưa biết khả năng điều chỉnh công suất đầu phát như thế nào thôi.


Bác nói đúng rồi, mới điện hỏi chủ bãi thì được biết nó nằm trong máy gì đó chế tạo ic.
Theo bảng 7-2 thì dòng ra của đầu phát được điều khiển analog trong dãy điện áp 0-4v bác ah. Theo bảng 7-2 thì bộ này rất dễ sử dụng. Giờ chỉ còn vấn đề thử nghiệm sức mạnh của nó thôi.


In order to use the ANALOG connector to control the system, pin 18 must first be pulled low in order to activate pins 2 and 6. Setting pin 18 high returns control to the graphical interface.
For example, to set the diode current to 40 A, first apply 2 Vdc to pin 2 (referenced to pin 22), then pull pin 18 low. This command will override any diode current command sent via the graphical interface. When pin 18
goes high again, the value set previously via the graphical interface will once again be asserted. It is important to preset the conditions you want before changing command sources. Otherwise the system might assume an unknown state.

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác nói đúng rồi, mới điện hỏi chủ bãi thì được biết nó nằm trong máy gì đó chế tạo ic.
> Theo bảng 7-2 thì dòng ra của đầu phát được điều khiển analog trong dãy điện áp 0-4v bác ah. Theo bảng 7-2 thì bộ này rất dễ sử dụng. Giờ chỉ còn vấn đề thử nghiệm sức mạnh của nó thôi.
> 
> 
> In order to use the ANALOG connector to control the system, pin 18 must first be pulled low in order to activate pins 2 and 6. Setting pin 18 high returns control to the graphical interface.
> For example, to set the diode current to 40 A, first apply 2 Vdc to pin 2 (referenced to pin 22), then pull pin 18 low. This command will override any diode current command sent via the graphical interface. When pin 18
> goes high again, the value set previously via the graphical interface will once again be asserted. It is important to preset the conditions you want before changing command sources. Otherwise the system might assume an unknown state.


đúng rùi bác
dòng này nó giống nhau nên datasheet đó dùng chung cho tất cả model, ở những trang đầu nó có giải thích thông số của máy thông qua model đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## vlmauto

Chào các bạn
Trước đây và hiện công ty cũ của em có dùng loại này .  Nó dùng để hàn cầu chì nhiệt , mối hàn rất nhỏ, rất chắc, và rất đẹp . Nếu biết sử dụng thì quá ngon.

----------


## Nam CNC

thiệt hôn bác Vlmauto ??? cái bộ này còn thiếu cái gì để hàn được nữa ??? em đang có nhu cầu hàn các chi tiết như là nữ trang nhỏ xíu bằng đồng thau ạ....

----------


## inhainha

Mail hỏi hãng thì thằng kỹ sư tư vấn nó trả lời vầy. Hỏi hãng mà nó lại đi tra google, bó tay nó luôn. kekeke

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Hôm nay được chủ bãi gửi hình giới thiệu lô này, mà mình không rành món này lắm. Do mình bán lô ít nhất 10 cái nên mình không để giá. Nếu bác nào có hứng thú thì inbox mình. Không biết phụ kiện vậy có đủ chưa, nếu chưa đủ thì báo mình để mình hỏi nó. Bộ này hình như 60w, mình không rành lắm, các bác cứ tra google từ cái mã PN của nó nhé.
> Lưu ý hàng này là hàng đặt, sau 1 tháng kể từ ngày đặt mới có hàng.
> 
> 
> Tài liệu ở đây: http://documents.mx/documents/spectr...er-manual.html
> Tài liệu này cho con đời cũ hơn, con đời như trong hình thì chưa tìm thấy tài liệu.


CHO E XIN GIÁ VÔ MAIL:thanhphong219@gmail.com nhé bác.

----------


## vlmauto

> thiệt hôn bác Vlmauto ??? cái bộ này còn thiếu cái gì để hàn được nữa ??? em đang có nhu cầu hàn các chi tiết như là nữ trang nhỏ xíu bằng đồng thau ạ....


Đúng đấy bác Nam. Nó có chỉnh cường độ, chu trình phát tia, thời gian rất nhỏ tính bằng ms.  Khó chỉnh lắm. Nếu chỉnh quá thì mối hàn chắc nhưng không đẹp. Nếu chỉnh thấp thì mối hàn giòn dễ gãy. Hai điểm cần hàn phải sát nhau, gần như tiếp xúc. Nói chung là khó lắm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## inhainha

Đầu tuần sau mình lên đường đi lên chỗ này để xem máy. Bác nào quan tâm thì đặt hàng nhé. Giá 12tr/máy gồm máy và cáp quang.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác inhaiha cứ đi xem đi, em đặt 1 con cho bác có hứng thú đi thăm khám ! Nhưng theo em biết tuổi thọ của laser diode cũng có giới hạn nên công suất của mấy con này giờ thử thì lên nhưng chỉ co 2-3w thì chắc vui lắm hè  :Cool:  !!!!

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhaiha cứ đi xem đi, em đặt 1 con cho bác có hứng thú đi thăm khám ! Nhưng theo em biết tuổi thọ của laser diode cũng có giới hạn nên công suất của mấy con này giờ thử thì lên nhưng chỉ co 2-3w thì chắc vui lắm hè  !!!!


Mình ko rõ cái diode này có hàng thay thế ko. Nhưng mình thấy mấy cái máy laser bãi đời 90 đem về vẫn chạy âm ầm thì con này mới có tuổi chưa được chục năm thì chắc khó hết date.

----------


## Ledngochan

Test nếu chạy ngon mình đăng ký 1 cái nhé.

----------


## hoahong102

nếu chạy được  mình cũng đăng ký nhé(chắc cú, ko đăng ký chơi)

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu chạy phà phà mình lấy 1 em nhé

----------


## inhainha

> Test nếu chạy ngon mình đăng ký 1 cái nhé.





> nếu chạy được  mình cũng đăng ký nhé(chắc cú, ko đăng ký chơi)





> Nếu chạy phà phà mình lấy 1 em nhé


Như thế nào gọi là "chạy" vậy mấy bác?

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Như thế nào gọi là "chạy" vậy mấy bác?


Bật công tắc -> không báo lỗi -> phát tia laser -> còn lại bắn vào đâu là tùy bác  :Big Grin:  !!! Theo em thì nếu 60W thì bác chiếu vào cái gì cũng cháy (tùy khoảng hội tụ). Nếu như em nói thì em gạch 1 con nhé bác  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## hoahong102

các nguồn laser đều có nút test, cấp điện bấm vô ra tia cháy giấy coi như là còn sống còn tia nó khỏe yếu khó test nên đành chơi 5 ăn 5 thua, cứ có tia là được khỏe yếu tùy duyên

----------


## Ledngochan

> Như thế nào gọi là "chạy" vậy mấy bác?


"Chạy" với mình là về được việc và kiếm xiền.

----------


## thuhanoi

> các nguồn laser đều có nút test, cấp điện bấm vô ra tia cháy giấy coi như là còn sống còn tia nó khỏe yếu khó test nên đành chơi 5 ăn 5 thua, cứ có tia là được khỏe yếu tùy duyên


Như thế này là được rồi

----------


## phuongmd

Nó cháy như thế này là ok mua luôn 1 con

----------


## hungmtcn

Nếu nó cháy như bác Phươngmd nói thì e đăng ký 1 bộ bác nhé

----------


## hoahong102

BÁC PHUƠNG THỬ QUA RỒI CHỈ CÁCH CẤP NGUỒN VỚI THỬ TIA CHO BẠN ẤY ĐI, BÁC PHUƠNG CHO HỎI BỘ CỦA BÁC BAO NHIÊU w

----------


## phuongmd

Em báo cáo các bác thế này.
Chơi laser không khó nhưng cũng không dễ chút nào.
Để test 1 con laser không phải chỉ cắm điện bật công tắc nó lên là nó phọt ngay ra tia được. Còn nhiều thứ khác đi theo như nguồn điện, con to thì giải nhiệt, máy tính, chương trình, phần cứng đi kèm để nó hoạt động đồng bộ theo mục đích.
Thường tuổi thọ của bọn Fiber này các bác khỏi nghĩ, khoảng 100 000 giờ.
Đồ tháo máy như bác Inhainha thường là hàng đẹp nên độ hên cao độ xui thấp.
Giá cao hay thấp thì tùy quan điểm mỗi người.
Mình mới chơi được vài tháng nên chỉ biết có vậy thôi chứ chưa thể hướng dẫn người khác được vì thấy phức tạp lắm.
Con vàng mình mua chỉ là cái đầu phát, lúc đầu ko làm cách nào cho nó phát được, phải hì hục đọc tài liệu, viết code kiểm tra... cắm cắm nhổ nhổ suốt ngày nói chung là rất mệt tưởng ve chai rồi.
Muốn ra sản phẩm còn phải mua thêm card của China kết nối máy tính, chạy chương trình khắc...
Còn thiếu nhiều thứ mới chạy được.
Các cụ chơi vui vẻ nhé. Có con laser kể ra cũng thick các cụ ạ.

Quên, đầu phát của em 20w.

----------


## vufree

Mình gạch 1 con luôn nhé bác. Cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái gì cũng có cái rủi ro , nó thì bên korea , giá 2% giá mới cho 1 cái fiber laser ra tia thì quá bèo , nếu nó ra tia em ứ thèm bán nữa , đưa ra cho thằng khác bán giá gấp đôi. Anh em thích ngon bổ rẻ nhỉ. 

bác chủ test ra tia , đem lên đấu giá là biết giá trị thị trường ngay.

----------


## inhainha

Cám ơn các bác quan tâm. Mình đang đọc datasheet để xem test nó như thế nào. Mấy bác đọc manual ở trang 1 hỗ trợ giúp mình nhé. Thanks

----------


## hoahong102

em dùng máy china, thấy cấp nguồn cho nguồn công suất nối bóng với nguồn ấn nút đỏ ở nguồn là phát tia(người ta thiết kế nút này để test mà), để điều khiển thì  mới phải nối với card...20 w fiber cắt ngọt=60w co2 tầu

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nhớ cắm cái dây cáp quang vào và theo hướng dẫn trong manual chỗ Interlock và Emission mà chích, (Nhớ kẹp cái đầu dây cho cứng chứ nó quơ qua quơ lại cháy chim như chơi  :Big Grin:  ) hình như chỗ cái jack Safety Interlock dùng để an toàn khi vận chuyển và bảo dưỡng gì đó, còn hoạt động bình thường thì tháo ra hay lắp vào hay sao ấy  :Big Grin:  - Bật chìa khóa là nó phát tia thôi, chúc thành công  :Big Grin:  ..... và chúng ta chờ đợi nhé

----------


## legiao

đặt hàng 1 bộ nhé bác

----------


## hoahong102

nghiều người đặt hàng thế này chắc phải tính từ trên xuống theo kiểu xếp hàng  :Smile: )

----------


## thuhanoi

> nghiều người đặt hàng thế này chắc phải tính từ trên xuống theo kiểu xếp hàng )


 :Big Grin:  để đúng 1 năm trời chả ai đả động, cha Nam "phán" cái làm khuynh đảo cả thị trường  :Big Grin:  làm bác chủ cũng dao động nốt - đúng là Nam Mafia (chớ không phải Nam maria  :Big Grin:  )
Nhưng mà số lượng nhiều, khỏi lo đi  :Big Grin: 
Đang tìm cái soft cho nó *Integra Control Software* khắp hang cùng ngõ hẻm chưa ra, bác nào tìm được share với để ngâm cứu trước nhé. Thank

_Đem 12tr ra chơi cũng sướng i như chơi xổ số điện toán vậy_

----------


## inhainha

> để đúng 1 năm trời chả ai đả động, cha Nam "phán" cái làm khuynh đảo cả thị trường  làm bác chủ cũng dao động nốt - đúng là Nam Mafia (chớ không phải Nam maria  )
> Đang tìm cái soft cho nó *Integra Control Software* khắp hang cùng ngõ hẻm chưa ra, bác nào tìm được share với để ngâm cứu trước nhé. Thank
> 
> _Đem 12tr ra chơi cũng sướng i như chơi xổ số điện toán vậy_


Ahihi. Mình không dao động gì cả. Có điều là việc vận chuyển hàng hóa như trước đây  trục trặc nên mình đang suy nghĩ đến việc nhập chính ngạch và đóng thuế. Còn máy này mình gần như chắc chắn là nó chạy ra tia.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

> Ahihi. Mình không dao động gì cả. Có điều là việc vận chuyển hàng hóa như trước đây  trục trặc nên mình đang suy nghĩ đến việc nhập chính ngạch và đóng thuế. Còn máy này mình gần như chắc chắn là nó chạy ra tia.


chính nghach khó mà qua được trừ khi là có "cách nào đó", hàng này liệt vào loại rác công nghiệp nếu xét về nguyên tắc

----------


## inhainha

> chính nghach khó mà qua được trừ khi là có "cách nào đó", hàng này liệt vào loại rác công nghiệp nếu xét về nguyên tắc


Không đâu bác. Hàng này tuổi dưới 10 năm nên nhà nước vẫn cho nhập theo thông tư 23 của bộ KHCN nhé.

----------


## maxx.side

Nghe chừng hào hứng quá, nếu có giá inbox mình đu đeo theo với nhé, thanks bac

----------


## thuhanoi

> đầu tuần sau mình lên đường đi lên chỗ này để xem máy. Bác nào quan tâm thì đặt hàng nhé. Giá 12tr/máy gồm máy và cáp quang.





> nghe chừng hào hứng quá, nếu có giá inbox mình đu đeo theo với nhé, thanks bac


.                                                               :d

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Nam CNC

12 tr ..... bèo nhèo nếu test ra tia.... em chơi liều ôm hết lô , bán riêng cho em cho nó lẹ hehehe.


em mafia hồi nào anh thuhanoi , chỉ có điều em hay lấy tiêu chí giá trị đứng trước giá tiền , nó ngon , nó có giá ve chai so với giá mới là em quất khỏi trả giá .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## legiao

ông bà ui cái loại nầy nó nằm trong con máy chà bá mấy ngoại ui

----------


## hungson1986

> ông bà ui cái loại nầy nó nằm trong con máy chà bá mấy ngoại ui


Con máy này chắc chuyên cắt mạch điện siêu nhỏ .

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái khối nằm bên khả năng là hệ thong gương cho nét siêu nhỏ để khắclinh kiện điên tử quá

----------


## legiao

> Cái khối nằm bên khả năng là hệ thong gương cho nét siêu nhỏ để khắclinh kiện điên tử quá


Cái đầu phóng nó như tàu lửa mà khẩu kính nhỏ phóng tia mảnh thẳng như đèn laze bác thu à

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

đề nghị bác chủ thớt nhanh chóng xúc tiến, em sốt ruột quá  :Smile: , hy vong nó khắc được nhôm, em khắc vân trên khuôn đỡ phải ăn mòn acid mất công gửi tới gửi lui

----------


## inhainha

> đề nghị bác chủ thớt nhanh chóng xúc tiến, em sốt ruột quá , hy vong nó khắc được nhôm, em khắc vân trên khuôn đỡ phải ăn mòn acid mất công gửi tới gửi lui


Sớm nhất là giữa tuần sau mới đi test hàng rồi mới xúc tiến bác ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết bác Hoahong có nghiên cứu ăn vân trên khuôn bằng laser fiber chưa mà mạnh dữ , laser chạy bằng hệ gương lật galvo còn lè lưỡi nữa chứ ở đó về DIY XY visme mà chạy , cố gắng tìm hiểu kỹ đi chứ đừng nghe nói rồi tốn học phí mạnh lắm à.

----------


## legiao

Bác nam nói đúng òi loại nầy kg phải fiber Mà thấy đầu phóng có 2w bác inhainha hỏi kỷ lại xem để kg vất vả ngày đường

----------


## hoahong102

cảm ơn bác cảnh báo, bộ chuyển động tận dụng con máy laze tầu sẵn có... mình chỉ cần tạo vết 0,1mm trên nhôm là được rồi, nét 0,1 sâu 0,1, những chỗ sát thành máy cnc ko chơi được....nếu ko được chuyển đổi mục đích cắt da giầy cũng tốt chán

----------


## Nam CNC

muốn ăn nhôm 0.1 thì chắc cũng chơi 10 lớp , chơi 1 lớp thì chắc không đảm bảo nét còn 0.1 , mà loại ăn kim loại thì không chơi phi kim được nha.... tui nói là nghiên cứu kỹ lại đi.... càng nói càng xa đó nha.

----------


## legiao

http://www.spectra-physics.com/asset...0Datasheet.pdf
https://www.newport.com/b/spectra-physics

----------


## inhainha

Spectra-physics bán cả trăm loại laser đó bác. Cái bác lấy ra không phải cái mình định test

----------


## Nam CNC

xin chủ thớt em cũng nói rõ cho anh em khỏi nghĩ ngợi , em này là fiber laser 60W theo tài liệu golack đọc được từ chủ thớt đưa , chỉ là nguồn và diode thôi , chỉ tạo ra tia , việc còn thiếu là cần thấu kính hội tụ , cần hệ thống di chuyển ( xy, galvo ) cần controller để có thể lập trình gia công... 

fiber 60W dùng cho hễ thống nhỏ cũng là khá lớn rồi đó , theo thông tin em biết thì china cũng chỉ chế tạo đến 30W là hết còn cao hơn là hàng G7 do đó hệ thống này là bao xịn . 

Việc cái bộ này mà ra test ra tia laser , đúng 60W thì giá 12 tr em lấy hết cũng rất hài lòng , còn việc những bộ phận còn lại trong hệ thống em xoay sở được.

fiber laser thì dùng cho vật liệu gì và cuối cùng cho 1 hệ thống hoàn chỉnh thì các bác quan tâm tự tìm hiểu thêm. Em có quan tâm laser nên có tìm hiểu chút chút , có nói chuyện nên hiểu biết giá trị mấy em này , về tuổi thọ khỏi lo cho diode vì nó tấm 100000h đó là tuổi thọ đúng cho hàng G7 còn china thì hên xui , đúng hãng china xịn ( tầm 5 hãng ) thì lâu chết còn hàng thường thì tấm 1 năm đến 2 năm em nó lên đường , không bao giờ mơ tới 10000h chứ nói gì 100000h.

tàm tạm vậy thôi chứ em không biết gì hơn , anh em mạnh dạn lên chơi tới luôn , em chờ đợi test ra tia. CHo em chính thức đăng kí 1 bộ nhé nếu em nó ra tia

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> xin chủ thớt em cũng nói rõ cho anh em khỏi nghĩ ngợi , em này là fiber laser 60W theo tài liệu golack đọc được từ chủ thớt đưa , chỉ là nguồn và diode thôi , chỉ tạo ra tia , việc còn thiếu là cần thấu kính hội tụ , cần hệ thống di chuyển ( xy, galvo ) cần controller để có thể lập trình gia công... 
> 
> fiber 60W dùng cho hễ thống nhỏ cũng là khá lớn rồi đó , theo thông tin em biết thì china cũng chỉ chế tạo đến 30W là hết còn cao hơn là hàng G7 do đó hệ thống này là bao xịn . 
> 
> Việc cái bộ này mà ra test ra tia laser , đúng 60W thì giá 12 tr em lấy hết cũng rất hài lòng , còn việc những bộ phận còn lại trong hệ thống em xoay sở được.
> 
> fiber laser thì dùng cho vật liệu gì và cuối cùng cho 1 hệ thống hoàn chỉnh thì các bác quan tâm tự tìm hiểu thêm. Em có quan tâm laser nên có tìm hiểu chút chút , có nói chuyện nên hiểu biết giá trị mấy em này , về tuổi thọ khỏi lo cho diode vì nó tấm 100000h đó là tuổi thọ đúng cho hàng G7 còn china thì hên xui , đúng hãng china xịn ( tầm 5 hãng ) thì lâu chết còn hàng thường thì tấm 1 năm đến 2 năm em nó lên đường , không bao giờ mơ tới 10000h chứ nói gì 100000h.
> 
> tàm tạm vậy thôi chứ em không biết gì hơn , anh em mạnh dạn lên chơi tới luôn , em chờ đợi test ra tia. CHo em chính thức đăng kí 1 bộ nhé nếu em nó ra tia


oh, thế àh, kinh nhờ, em biết nhiều quá rồi đóa nha ............................ về bế con đi  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

xem lại 4 trang thì con này có nội công thâm hậu rồi, người đặt cũng nhiều rồi, anh Khanh đi đi rồi về gom lúa 1 lần, em hóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ledngochan

> Đầu tuần sau mình lên đường đi lên chỗ này để xem máy. Bác nào quan tâm thì đặt hàng nhé. Giá 12tr/máy gồm máy và cáp quang.


Triển khai đi bác ơi, máu thì chơi luôn, để nguội mất hứng.

----------


## hoahong102

đúng loại 40-60 w mà ra tia có đuổi tui cũng giựt một bộ  :Wink:

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác chủ triển khai đến đâu rồi ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì khỏi đếm , bác test ra tia con nào cứ hốt con đó đi , về VN phân bổ lại cho anh em sau...... CÔng quảng cáo cho em 2 con nha hehehe.


Đừng nôn nóng , nghe đồn cuối tuần này bác ấy mới có dịp đi mà .

----------


## tranhung123456

Thêm cái clip của nhà sản xuất http://www.spectra-physics.com/appli...-manufacturing


thấy là mê mà không biết bác chủ đã test cho hoàng tráng nha

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm ông Tranhung nữa , lại không chịu tìm hiểu , bác tưởng cái chủ thớt đang chuẩn bi test giống như clip mà bác đưa ra hả ?  cái bộ đó chỉ là nguồn laser , test ra tia thôi , còn nó làm được như clip thì phải thêm rất nhiều module nữa mới được như vậy .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Chế cái gương lật cũng mòn mỏi à nha  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lấy phát nguồn về đi, gương để em, đang có đài, hên hên em lấy dc luôn cái phần mền điều khiển 2 gương lật ko chừng  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## foxnguyen

Bác cố gắng kiếm cái phần mềm về cho ae nghiên cứu. Cũng đang khoái mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu. Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Mai mình đi test nha mấy bác. Hy vọng mọi việc ok.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## legiao

Tia fiber 20w là ngon rồi mình làm nhôm hay đi anod khắc chử ô khắc cho mình có cái fiber tàu 20w mà khắc inox phà phà chỉ sợ tia co2 thì 80w củng chưa đánh dấu được kim loại.hóng bác chủ đi về có thêm thông tin

----------


## thucncvt

> xin chủ thớt em cũng nói rõ cho anh em khỏi nghĩ ngợi , em này là fiber laser 60W theo tài liệu golack đọc được từ chủ thớt đưa , chỉ là nguồn và diode thôi , chỉ tạo ra tia , việc còn thiếu là cần thấu kính hội tụ , cần hệ thống di chuyển ( xy, galvo ) cần controller để có thể lập trình gia công... 
> 
> fiber 60W dùng cho hễ thống nhỏ cũng là khá lớn rồi đó , theo thông tin em biết thì china cũng chỉ chế tạo đến 30W là hết còn cao hơn là hàng G7 do đó hệ thống này là bao xịn . 
> 
> Việc cái bộ này mà ra test ra tia laser , đúng 60W thì giá 12 tr em lấy hết cũng rất hài lòng , còn việc những bộ phận còn lại trong hệ thống em xoay sở được.
> 
> fiber laser thì dùng cho vật liệu gì và cuối cùng cho 1 hệ thống hoàn chỉnh thì các bác quan tâm tự tìm hiểu thêm. Em có quan tâm laser nên có tìm hiểu chút chút , có nói chuyện nên hiểu biết giá trị mấy em này , về tuổi thọ khỏi lo cho diode vì nó tấm 100000h đó là tuổi thọ đúng cho hàng G7 còn china thì hên xui , đúng hãng china xịn ( tầm 5 hãng ) thì lâu chết còn hàng thường thì tấm 1 năm đến 2 năm em nó lên đường , không bao giờ mơ tới 10000h chứ nói gì 100000h.
> 
> tàm tạm vậy thôi chứ em không biết gì hơn , anh em mạnh dạn lên chơi tới luôn , em chờ đợi test ra tia. CHo em chính thức đăng kí 1 bộ nhé nếu em nó ra tia


 Bác đi test ra tia như Bác Nam nói va như của bác Phuongmd ,Thì em cũng hốt 1 bộ về ngâmc cứu

----------


## chetaocnc

em đăng kí một bộ nhé bác chủ

----------


## ducduy9104

He he em nghĩ bác chủ nên lập danh sách và lấy tiền cọc, chứ ôm về một núi như bác gì gì vừa rồi thì có mà đổ nợ  :Wink:

----------


## hieunguyen81

Cứ ra tia là đã có 1 dãy xếp hàng đặt gạch rồi mà bác lo gì  :Smile: ) ! Trong đó em là người đầu tiên, kakaka !

----------


## inhainha

Chào các bác,

Hôm nay đi xem hàng và test thì vẫn chưa thể test được vì một lý do hết sức nực cười là không có cáp nguồn để cắm vào ổ cắm (chân cắm kiểu đặc biệt, xem hình), cũng định chế cắm đại vào mà sợ mối nối xục xịch hư nguồn nên thôi. Cuối cùng năn nỉ nó bán 1 cái gãy lưỡi để đem về test thì nó bán với giá gấp đôi kỳ vọng (mua nhiều mới có giá đẹp). Đành cắn răng chơi đại 1 cái vác về.

Một thông tin cho các bác là tất cả lô hàng đều là hàng spare chưa dùng. Cáp không hiểu sao bị bịt 1 đầu. Cái này nhờ các bác giải thích để mai đi kiếm đồ nghề về đấu nối test nó.
Kích thước em nó là 400x400x170.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

nếu nhận cọc, bạn cho xin so tk, mình cọc trước...tét ra tia là múc(nếu  thu xếp dc múc 2 bô), mình cần biết chính xác cái này là laser fiber hay co2, và bao nhiêu W

----------


## inhainha

> nếu nhận cọc, bạn cho xin so tk, mình cọc trước...tét ra tia là múc(nếu  thu xếp dc múc 2 bô), mình cần biết chính xác cái này là laser fiber hay co2, và bao nhiêu W


Thông tin bác tự tra giúp nhé. Mình cũng chẳng biết gì hơn bác đâu.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Nhìn cấu trúc thì chắc chắn là Fiber Laser, bác đọc nguyên lý fiber laser sẽ rõ ! Còn công suất em cũng chắc chắn 60W như bác inhainha nói ngay từ đầu: bác tra thông số model sẽ rõ họ đặt theo chỉ số công suất..etc.. ! Còn lại là test ra tia, em tin là cũng ra tia nhưng công suất còn bao nhiêu thì cũng không quan trọng vì em cũng đem về làm súng laser bắn bong bóng chơi thôi  :Cool:  !!!

----------


## hoahong102

híc ko có thông tin nao thi tra kiểu gì, xem mãi mà ko thấy model đâu...được 60W thì ngon cái gương cầm trên tay b349 chắc là gương hội tụ

----------


## inhainha

> híc ko có thông tin nao thi tra kiểu gì, xem mãi mà ko thấy model đâu...được 60W thì ngon cái gương cầm trên tay b349 chắc là gương hội tụ


Model và tài liệu ở trang 1 đó bác.

----------


## hoahong102

link die bác up lại giúp dc ko? goolge ko có

----------


## inhainha

> link die bác up lại giúp dc ko? goolge ko có


Đây nhé bác https://www.dropbox.com/s/zn8y2mx3eu...anual.pdf?dl=0

----------


## hoahong102

có 3 câu trả lời cho bác chủ sau khi xem qua tài liệu
1 laser này là DIODE - Fiber (TRANG 17)
2 Intega MP có 3 model i20= 15w, i 40 =30w, i 80=60w (TRANG 3 VÀ 39)
3 cái đầu bịt mà bác show ấy là đầu bảo vệ, khi dùng thì vặn ra(TRANG 56 TRONG TAI LIEU)
NẾU BÁC MUA CỨ THÂY CÓ I80 LÀ MÚC, NẾU KO CÓ NHÃN THÌ xem cái nào nặng hơn thì múc, 21kg là i 20 với 40, 25kg là i80 (trang 39 ấy)

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

không test được đâu , còn cáp nối vào cái controller hay máy tính , rồi có phần mềm kích tia thì mới biết à , chứ trên cái nguồn không có cái nút test tia rồi. Đây là cái nguồn công nghiệp nên nó bảo vệ tới mấy lớp đó , chứ không phải bấm phát ra ngay đâu , còn không bác chủ chịu khó đọc tài liệu xem chân nào là chân tín hiệu test tia đó , hành trình còn dài và gian nan lắm.


Cuối cùng bác tìm hiểu , chịu khó đi và biết cách test ra tia chuyển giao lại, chúng em cũng cam lòng cho bác tăng giá bù lại sự cố gắng của bác HAHAHA ( em nói điều này nhiều bác không thích ).

----------

hieunguyen81

----------


## hieunguyen81

> không test được đâu , còn cáp nối vào cái controller hay máy tính , rồi có phần mềm kích tia thì mới biết à , chứ trên cái nguồn không có cái nút test tia rồi. Đây là cái nguồn công nghiệp nên nó bảo vệ tới mấy lớp đó , chứ không phải bấm phát ra ngay đâu , còn không bác chủ chịu khó đọc tài liệu xem chân nào là chân tín hiệu test tia đó , hành trình còn dài và gian nan lắm.
> 
> 
> Cuối cùng bác tìm hiểu , chịu khó đi và biết cách test ra tia chuyển giao lại, chúng em cũng cam lòng cho bác tăng giá bù lại sự cố gắng của bác HAHAHA ( em nói điều này nhiều bác không thích ).


Em thích chứ bác Nam  :Cool: , hợp lý thôi mà ! Chỉ có điều chưa bật lên nguồn mà bác inhainha hốt về thì em cũng nể, vì bật lên chưa gì nó báo error# thì bỏ công !!!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ducduy9104

Dám hốt về thì phải tuyên dương vì hết mình cống hiến cho khoa học  :Wink:

----------


## haianhelectric

Có kết qua test chưa chủ thớt..

----------


## haianhelectric

Sao rồi chủ thớt, con đã mua rồi mang về mình lấy cho, làm chuột bạch phát xem sao.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## inhainha

> Sao rồi chủ thớt, con đã mua rồi mang về mình lấy cho, làm chuột bạch phát xem sao.


Chưa test được bác ơi. Không có đồ test chắc vác về rồi test quá. Mấy bác chịu khó đợi đến cuối tuần nhé.

----------

hieunguyen81, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

hú hú, chủ thớt có tin gi mới ko

----------


## inhainha

Chào các bác, bữa giờ lu bu bận bịu quá không test được nên giờ tranh thủ test thử máy. Sau khi mở lên thì máy chạy vù vù, nghe gió kêu thấy quá đã luôn





Máy báo lỗi USR_ILK. Tra tài liệu thì báo lỗi sau:





Lỗi liên quan đến analog interlock thì chỉ liên quan đến chân 7 và 8 của cái connector analog, nhưng tài liệu viết chỗ này khó hiểu. Nhờ các bác trợ giúp chỗ này nối như thế nào giữa 7 và 8. Nối trực tiếp?





Và nhờ các bác trợ giúp việc thao tác như thế nào cho an toàn vì tia phát ra là tia hồng ngoại, chứ không phải tia sáng thấy được nên không nhìn thấy có tia phát ra hay không. Sợ vô tình vào mắt lại khổ.




Thông tin cho các bác biết là hàng này hàng mới 100%. Hàng spared chứ không phải hàng cũ nên không lo vấn đề tuổi thọ diode nhé. Vài tấm hình bộ đồ lòng sau khi tháo cái vỏ

----------


## vufree

Mình đoán là chân 8 nối với chiết áp 0-5 volt. Chân 7 nối nguồn 24 volt trong board để kích hoạt.
 Ủa con này laser Diod mà sóng hồng ngoại hả Ta? Sóng hồng ngoại thì không ngai cho mắt vì nằm ngoài vùng khả kiến, đừng chiếu trực tiếp vào mắt là Ok.

----------


## thuhanoi

Dẫu sao vẫn cẩn thận củi lửa nghen cụ, không biết nó hứng chí phát tia lúc nào nên bác phải cố định đầu phát cho chắc chắn nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

liều ăn nhiều , mua luôn về VN test sau. Hốt cho tui 2 cái , lên nguồn sáng đẹp là được , còn lại em cố gắng làm nó phọt ra sau.

----------


## vufree

Hồng ngoại không ăn kim loại nhé Bác Nam ui.

----------


## ducduy9104

Chân 7 để điều khiển độ mạnh yếu của lazer, chân 8 là chân enable. Bác dùng con biến trở loại có khấc ngắt, kết nối thằng 7 với 8 (nhớ chia dòng 100mA). Vì tia nó không thấy được và chân 8 là chân enable nên bác nhớ là kiếm con biến trở nào có khấc để ngắt hai chân này ra chứ nhiều cái biến trở vặn tẹt ga vẫn còn rớt ít điện áp nguy hiểm lắm (>0.3V nó vẫn ra tia).

P/S: Hàng mới nhìn ghiền thiệt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

không ăn kim loại , căng nhỉ , vậy tại sao là fiber laser , để em hỏi chuyên gia giải thích giúp em.

----------


## vufree

Chuẩn bị hết hàng họ để test rồi các Cụ ợ... heheheheh

----------


## ducduy9104

À muốn biết có lên tia hay không bác canh test buổi tối ấy, chạy lại tắt đèn phòng rồi bật camera điện thoại lên là thấy à. Chiêu này không biết là không được đâu nha (bị quay lén chết  :Wink:  ).

----------


## vufree

Muốn tét Bác cứ chiếu vào miếng gỗ là nó xịt khói liền chứ gì. Chú ý chỉnh áp bé bé nếu không ra tia thì tăng dần.
muốn ăn kim loại bước sóng <600nm, bước sóng càng nhỏ càng nhạy ăn kim loại . Nó gọi là laser fiber đơn giản là tia laser được dẫn bằng sợi thủy tinh.

----------


## CKD

Cụ Nam ham hố, có cần kỹ thuật viên hổ trợ không?

----------


## foxnguyen

Theo mình biết thì hồng ngoại vẫn cắt kim loại dc. Bác thử tìm mấy con diode yag xem. Nó bước sóng 1064nm vẫn cắt kim loại dc đó thôi. Mà mấy bác nên kím cái kính để đeo khi làm việc với laser koo thành hiệp sĩ mù hết hêheh.
Đang hóng bác inhainha đem hàng về.

----------


## Gamo

Nghe là hồng ngoại vẫn xử được kim loại, nhưng với dòng fiber laser, điểm hội tụ nhỏ gấp 100 lần so với con CO2 của mày ^.o

----------


## vufree

Bác foxnguyen cho xin thông tin, video về laser 1064nm cắt kim loại với. Theo Tớ biết thì vẫn cắt được nhưng hoàn toàn dùng hiệu ứng nhiệt đốt nóng chảy kim loại nên đòi hỏi công suất cực cao tính bằng Kw trở lên, và phải có dung môi nữa. phức tạp nên hầu như không Ai dùng 1064nm để cắt kim loai. Dùng laser diod có bước sóng ngắn để cắt và khắc kim loại thì chỉ cần công suất thấp là Nó ăn rồi. Kiến thức vô biên mong Bác chia sẻ. Bước sóng 1064nm thì không có Ai sản suất kiếng 1/4lamda cho bước sóng này nên hông có để đeo.

----------


## Gamo

Đây nè anh, thấy toàn trong dải hồng ngoại hết

----------


## vufree

Chắc có lẽ vấn đề Nó nằng ở điểm hội tụ, vì năng lượng càng tập trung thì sức công phá càng mạnh. 
Thêm một thông tin về 1064nm cắt kim loại. Con này 700W

http://www.laser.vn/vn/content/laser...em700-3015-195

----------


## Nam CNC

sao nghe nói không vậy gà mờ ??? hiện tại con laser của tao thì tia hội tụ là 0.08mm, con hàng xịn trên Nam sơn fiber laser hội tụ nhỏ nhất là 0.025mm.

bước sóng nhỏ hơn 600nm thì cắt kim loại được chắc là chưa đúng , vì dòng F serie của Namson bắn lên kim loại có bước sóng 1064+-5nm mà cắt kim loại điên cuồng luôn à.

http://namson.com.vn/san-pham/san-ph...-f-series.html


@CKD cần chuyên gia chứ chú , nếu ok quất 2 cái nguồn về làm máy , lần này làm con máy đàng hoàng nên cần chuyên gia à

----------


## Gamo

Mày nhiều chuyện quá... có thông tin là tốt rùi, la gì nữa  :Wink: 

Để tao lấy con CO2 40W khắc nhôm cho mày sợ  :Wink:

----------


## vufree

Bác Gamo biểu diễn CO2 cắt nhôm coi... kekekke... Anh Mi thấy con 150W chưa ăn nổi nhôm kìa..

----------


## foxnguyen

> Bác foxnguyen cho xin thông tin, video về laser 1064nm cắt kim loại với. Theo Tớ biết thì vẫn cắt được nhưng hoàn toàn dùng hiệu ứng nhiệt đốt nóng chảy kim loại nên đòi hỏi công suất cực cao tính bằng Kw trở lên, và phải có dung môi nữa. phức tạp nên hầu như không Ai dùng 1064nm để cắt kim loai. Dùng laser diod có bước sóng ngắn để cắt và khắc kim loại thì chỉ cần công suất thấp là Nó ăn rồi. Kiến thức vô biên mong Bác chia sẻ. Bước sóng 1064nm thì không có Ai sản suất kiếng 1/4lamda cho bước sóng này nên hông có để đeo.


gương bảo vệ cho laser bước 1064nm đây bác:


3 con laser 100w phía trên dùng diode pumped.
còn con phía dưới dùng đèn flash.

----------


## ahdvip

> gương bảo vệ cho laser bước 1064nm đây bác:
> 
> 
> 3 con laser 100w phía trên dùng diode pumped.
> còn con phía dưới dùng đèn flash.


cái kính bao tiền anh ơi.

----------


## inhainha

Thấy vụ test này không an toàn nên mình sẽ dự tính chỉ tìm cách tắt lỗi, sẽ đưa về trạng thái báo SYS_OK mà không test tia nha mấy bác. Bác nào muốn điều khiển ra tia thì tự mình làm công đoạn tiếp theo nhé.

Sau khi test xong sẽ đến giai đoạn kêu gọi đặt cọc. Do chủ hàng chỉ bán nguyên lô 50 cái, nên mình sẽ ưu tiên bác nào đặt số lượng lớn trước, rồi sau đó giảm dần. Đương nhiên, các bác đặt hàng thì cần phải đặt cọc, số lượng ít thì cọc 100% nếu giá 12tr. Nếu đồng ý giá 20tr thì cọc 10% thôi  :Big Grin: . Còn bác nào đặt hàng số lượng lớn thì % tiền cọc vui lòng thương lượng qua inbox. Nếu tổng đơn hàng ít hơn 30 cái, mình sẽ hủy nhập vì nếu số lượng bán ra ít thì mình phải ôm quá nhiều, rủi ro cao. Hàng này mình sẽ nhập qua đường chính ngạch nên có khả năng đóng thuế VAT. Thời gian nhận hàng khoảng 1-2 tháng. Các bác lưu ý nhé. Cám ơn các bác. Hôm nay hơi bận nên dự kiến mai mới tiến hành test tiếp.

Hàng mẫu đã về VN rồi nhé bác. Khi nào test xong sẽ chuyển về 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1 cho các bác tham khảo.

----------

hieunguyen81, Nam CNC, wabot9x

----------


## vufree

Ơn giời, Bác foxnguyen đúng chuyên gia laser rồi. Bác cho hỏi mua kính 1064nm ở đâu vậy? giá bao nhiêu. Mình cũng muốn bảo vệ mắt nhưng không tìm ra chỗ bán Thanks

----------


## foxnguyen

> cái kính bao tiền anh ơi.


Kính này mình mua cách đây 2 năm. Giá khoảng 300k thui ah. Mình mua trên ebay ah.

----------


## hungson1986

> Kính này mình mua cách đây 2 năm. Giá khoảng 300k thui ah. Mình mua trên ebay ah.


Em không biết kính này công dụng thế nào .nhưng kính chống được các tia co bước sóng thấp không ảnh hưởng tới đôi mắt thì giá nó tính hàng trăm usd nhé bác .trên mặt kính nó mạ 9 lớp màu

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Gamo biểu diễn CO2 cắt nhôm coi... kekekke... Anh Mi thấy con 150W chưa ăn nổi nhôm kìa..


Hoho, em tán phét thui mà, nhưng em có nói cắt nhôm đâu. Theo lý thuyết laser co2 khắc nhôm anodize được

----------


## ducduy9104

Mấy cái mũ hàn cũng bảo vệ tia UV với IR mà các bác nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Gamo biểu diễn CO2 cắt nhôm coi... kekekke... Anh Mi thấy con 150W chưa ăn nổi nhôm kìa..


Em ko biết kim loại này là gì mà bóng thế, nhưng cũng post lên để mọi người giải trí



Cắt sắt



Khắc nhôm Anodize bằng 80W

----------


## legiao

Các bác lo bảo vệ kỷ thế ô khắc laser đồ nhôm cho mình khắc 5 năm ròi có đeo kính đâu.mua kính về quăn vô góc nhà.mình củng ngồi kế bên xem hoài mà có mù đâu tia của nó mờ mờ gom tí xíu có phát quang như tia hàn đâu mà.trừ phi các bác soi vào mắt thì toi

----------


## vufree

Ơ hay, Họ đã ấy điều ấy như thế nào. lát về lấy con 60W ra quất metal thử coi nó ăn hông Ta.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, test đi anh. Có gì share em với. Em đang chuẩn bị ráp con 40W để khắc PCB  :Wink: 

Nghe đâu trong trường hợp xấu nhất thì chỉ cần gắn bình CO2 hay bình khí trơ gì đó vào chỗ đầu ra (gas assist) thì CO2 cắt gì cũng được hết.

----------


## vufree

Khí trơ chỉ có mục đích chống o nhôm bị o xi hóa trở nên bền vững thôi. Chú gặp sắt thép thì Có có nghĩa gì đâu?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ko biết, ko biết... thấy con CO2 80W của người ta cắt ngon quá mà con của lão Q4 đắp chiếu, buồn dễ sợ  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Sắt thép thì ngược lại - thổi thêm Oxy vào cho nó hóa xỉ thổi bay đi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

A a... kiếm bình O2 test thử đi anh Vũ

----------


## vufree

hehheh,,, chắc phải kiến bình O2 tét thử, lúc trước tính thử bôi axit lên rồi khắc.nhưng sợ bị xỉu... kekkekek

----------


## hoahong102

mình máu, nhưng nhòm nghe chừng 30 bộ là ít có khả quan, đếm qua được chục người máu thôi mà hơn chục củ dân làm việc ko biết chứ dân chơi ko nhiều...

----------


## inhainha

> mình máu, nhưng nhòm nghe chừng 30 bộ là ít có khả quan, đếm qua được chục người máu thôi mà hơn chục củ dân làm việc ko biết chứ dân chơi ko nhiều...


Nhiều người muốn đặt qua inbox và điện thoại đó bác. Có lẽ đủ chỉ tiêu ah

----------


## haianhelectric

Nhờ chủ thớt tí, hỏi nhanh xem có chiến được không thôi, con này là LASAG model: KLS 246 chưa biết công suất cỡ bao nhiêu, thấy hay hay không biết có lấy được không, các cao thủ cho ý kiến nhé.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác nào quan tâm cho sl để bác inhainha tổng hợp cho dễ, em 1 bộ để ngâm cứu nha bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranminhlong

vụ này ngon

----------


## inhainha

Đã test thành công và ra tia rồi mấy bác! Giờ đến giai đoạn đặt tiền để nhập nha.

[youtube]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q3-MYAclh8
[/youtube]

Mấy bác để ý màu đỏ dần ở cái bánh xe là do tia phát vào đấy. Màu đỏ tăng dần khi tăng cường độ tia. Còn bản thân tia nó thuộc hồng ngoại không thấy được
[youtube]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18d_CUkTpcA
[/youtube]

----------


## inhainha

Thêm cái link test cháy nhà  :Big Grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq-umVH6Cfg

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## GORLAK

ảo diệu quá bác... sao bác ko để cái gì đó cho nó cháy cái trực quan hơn ko, màu đỏ này ko thể xác định là có thực ra tia 1064nm ko hay là con red guide 650nm bên trong sáng cũng ko biết chừng.

----------


## inhainha

> ảo diệu quá bác... sao bác ko để cái gì đó cho nó cháy cái trực quan hơn ko, màu đỏ này ko thể xác định là có thực ra tia 1064nm ko hay là con red guide 650nm bên trong sáng cũng ko biết chừng.


Cllip mới cháy ầm ầm nè bác https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq-umVH6Cfg

----------


## GORLAK

Ngon.... phải vậy mới trực quan ợ, quất tới đi mấy bác

----------


## hoahong102

gom tiền rồi cọc thôi, cố gom được tiền làm 2 bộ thì tốt hức...bác chủ có biết nó nặng bao nhiêu cân ko? nó là i 20, i40 hay i 80???

----------


## inhainha

> gom tiền rồi cọc thôi, cố gom được tiền làm 2 bộ thì tốt hức...bác chủ có biết nó nặng bao nhiêu cân ko? nó là i 20, i40 hay i 80???


Nó là I80 nha bác. Tính cả bộ dây thì nặng gần 30kg

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ inbox em stk em đặt 2 bộ i80 nhé.

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho hỏi ngủ xíu nhá các bác, vậy túm lại là bộ này có khắc được trên vật liệu kim loại không ? Em chẳng biết gì về laser, nhưng nếu khắc được trên kim loại thì em cũng ôm 1 con về vọc ah

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác chủ quăng stk lên đây luôn đi để anh em ai có nhu cầu cứ ck cho bác theo như thông tin bác đã đưa ! Hi vọng gom đủ 30 bộ như bác mong muốn  :Smile: ) !!!

----------


## hoahong102

vụ này lớn ah nha, em chắc phải vay tạm mới múc dc 2 bộ rồi

----------


## inhainha

Mình mới cập nhật danh sách đặt hàng ở trang 1 đó mấy bác. Hàng G7 mới chưa dùng, giá như hàng bãi, lâu lắm mới có nha mấy bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác chủ cho cái giá bậc thang theo số lượng đi, đặt cọc cũng nên chỉ < = 50% đơn hàng vì bác là dân kinh doanh chẳng lẽ không phải bỏ vốn, hơn nữa số tiền lớn như thế ai dám bỏ cọc.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ cho cái giá bậc thang theo số lượng đi, đặt cọc cũng nên chỉ < = 50% đơn hàng vì bác là dân kinh doanh chẳng lẽ không phải bỏ vốn, hơn nữa số tiền lớn như thế ai dám bỏ cọc.


Bác đặt 10 bộ thì mình lấy cọc 30%. Đợt vừa rồi gom 1 lô hàng khác nên tiền mặt hiện thời cũng khó khăn. Mong bác thông cảm. Mà chắc bác ít giao dịch với mình nên sợ thôi. Lô này chắc chắn mình sẽ nhập nên bác có thể đợi sau khi nhập nếu còn thì ghé lấy cũng được.

----------


## hungmtcn

Em đặt 1 bộ nhé a, theo chân em emptyhb bác cho số tài khoản để giao dịch đi ạ

----------


## inhainha

> Em đặt 1 bộ nhé a, theo chân em emptyhb bác cho số tài khoản để giao dịch đi ạ


Đã cập nhật ở trang 1 đó bác. Bác lấy số tk ở trang 1 nhé. Thanks

----------


## Diyodira

Ủa mà sao mới cháy cháy vậy mà mấy bác cũng cho là thành công rồi sao mà ... , để đi đến kết quả cuối cùng đâu phải dễ, mục đích của mấy bác là chiến trên kim loại chứ? vậy thì một con Head focus đâu phải rẽ, hàng k usd đấy.

vậy sao bác chủ không làm trọn gói luôn cho mấy ae đỡ cực, bán giá cao chút cũng được, vụ này không chừng dễ "cháy" tè le lắm đó.
thanks

----------


## inhainha

> Ủa mà sao mới cháy cháy vậy mà mấy bác cũng cho là thành công rồi sao mà ... , để đi đến kết quả cuối cùng đâu phải dễ, mục đích của mấy bác là chiến trên kim loại chứ? vậy thì một con Head focus đâu phải rẽ, hàng k usd đấy.
> 
> vậy sao bác chủ không làm trọn gói luôn cho mấy ae đỡ cực, bán giá cao chút cũng được, vụ này không chừng dễ "cháy" tè le lắm đó.
> thanks


Bác xem hình cái dây có sẵn cái đầu head focus đó bác. Vì không hiểu sao 1 đầu dây cái gắn cái head, 1 đầu còn lại lại bịt kín nên mình chữa cháy để test bằng cách gỡ cái head focus ra rồi gắn cái jack nối head focus vào bộ nguồn. Đầu còn lại thì mình tháo hẳn cái jack bịt kín.

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Bác xem hình cái dây có sẵn cái đầu head focus đó bác. Vì không hiểu sao 1 đầu dây cái gắn cái head, 1 đầu còn lại lại bịt kín nên mình chữa cháy để test bằng cách gỡ cái head focus ra rồi gắn cái jack nối head focus vào bộ nguồn. Đầu còn lại thì mình tháo hẳn cái jack bịt kín.


Bác yêu cầu bác inhainha test cho đến nơi thì chắc phải gắn vô dàn cơ, kiếm thêm thấu kính, kiểm tra công suất...etc...mà em thấy bác inhainha làm đến đây là đã cố gắng lắm rồi, đâu có ai là kiến thức bao la cái gì cũng biết mà làm đến nơi đến chốn như bác yêu cầu. Riêng em thì em thích tự mình chế cháo nên thật ra kiểm tra ra tia & để em làm phần việc còn lại là giá của bác inhainha em thấy ổn. Bác có thể lên ebay xem giá của các bộ như bác inhainha thì giá thật là quá sức của anh em, trong khi mua ebay hàng về còn hên xui & chẳng ai là chuyển giao công nghệ cả ! 
Vài lời chia sẻ vì thật sự em cảm ơn sự cố gắng của bác inhainha, còn về giá em chỉ thấy trong khả năng của em nên vui vẻ vậy  :Wink:

----------


## hoahong102

bác này, anh em ở đây có một số lớn ko phải dư dả, bác nên linh động việc đặt cọc....em thấy trước mắt cọc 50%, có thông báo hai quan lốt 50% như thế là để anh em gom lúa, chứ trong 3 ngày gom hơi bị bí...em khách hàng nợ từ lưa mà đi đòi 3 ngày cũng hơi khó khăn

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác xem hình cái dây có sẵn cái đầu head focus đó bác. Vì không hiểu sao 1 đầu dây cái gắn cái head, 1 đầu còn lại lại bịt kín nên mình chữa cháy để test bằng cách gỡ cái head focus ra rồi gắn cái jack nối head focus vào bộ nguồn. Đầu còn lại thì mình tháo hẳn cái jack bịt kín.



hầu hết laser công nghiệp thì phải mix khí hổ trợ hết ạ (dùng qua thì mới biết), mà không có head thì xem như không thể mix.
còn making and engraving thì 10tr là có sẵn 1 bộ 15w hành trình 200 x 300 tha hồ mà trải nghiệm, bác nào cần thì liên hệ cụ Luyến nhập về cho, về chỉ việc vuốt râu đưa nhôm - inox vô mà có hình chân dung của mình lên đó.
thanks

----------


## legiao

Bác inhainha cho mình hỏi trong danh sách có tên thì có thể chuyển cọc phải không.bộ của nó gồm có nguồn phát sợi cáp và đầu head focus ha bác .khi giao hàng có được bao phát như clip của bác kg.xin bác xác nhận để mình chuyển

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhainha cho mình hỏi trong danh sách có tên thì có thể chuyển cọc phải không.bộ của nó gồm có nguồn phát sợi cáp và đầu head focus ha bác .khi giao hàng có được bao phát như clip của bác kg.xin bác xác nhận để mình chuyển


Hàng y như trong hình đó bác. Mình bao test tại chỗ nên nếu bác muốn test thì đến trực tiếp test rồi vác về cho tiện.

Có tên trong list thì có thể chuyển tiền rồi đó bác

----------


## Mãi Chờ

C�i n�y chế laser marker được kh�ng hay làm tẩy gỉ sét. Nếu được thì mình lấy 2 em nhé. Bác nào chế đc glavo thì báo giá em nhs

----------


## Luyến

> hầu hết laser công nghiệp thì phải mix khí hổ trợ hết ạ (dùng qua thì mới biết), mà không có head thì xem như không thể mix.
> còn making and engraving thì 10tr là có sẵn 1 bộ 15w hành trình 200 x 300 tha hồ mà trải nghiệm, bác nào cần thì liên hệ cụ Luyến nhập về cho, về chỉ việc vuốt râu đưa nhôm - inox vô mà có hình chân dung của mình lên đó.
> thanks


Vụ này mới chỉ tìm đựoc link shop bán thôi Anh còn mua về thì chưa thử ah.

----------


## hanasimitai

nhìn giống loại này: http://www.laser.co.kr/good_detail.p...o=2&Good_No=79 .
ứng dụng của nó:
• Ideally Suited for high throughput Industrial Manufacturing
• OLED Panel FRIT Welding
• Thermal Processing Tasks
• Soldering
• Plastic welding

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## inhainha

Sơ bộ đã có 50 bộ được đặt nháp rồi. Những bác đặt sau sẽ nằm trong danh sách chờ. Các bác có trong danh sách nhập vui lòng chuyển khoản cọc trước thời điểm 20h ngày 23/11. Sau 48h nữa mình chốt danh sách rồi tiến hành nhập hàng. 

Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## inhainha

Hiện giờ, có 13 bộ đã được cọc. Các bác còn lại tranh thủ chuyển tiền sớm để mình chốt sổ. Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

Mới ck cọc cho bác chủ.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

tui cọc tiền mặt 3 bô cho em ông luôn rồi đó nha.

----------

inhainha

----------


## hieunguyen81

Em chuyển khoản cho bác 12tr nhưng cọc cho 2 bộ nhe bác inhainha  :Cool:

----------


## inhainha

> Em chuyển khoản cho bác 12tr nhưng cọc cho 2 bộ nhe bác inhainha


Ok bác. Mà bác chuyển cọc chưa?

----------


## foxnguyen

Mình đã chuyển cọc 2 bộ là 12tr hôm qua. Bác hỏi e bác xác nhận dùm mình hey. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

> Mình đã chuyển cọc 2 bộ là 12tr hôm qua. Bác hỏi e bác xác nhận dùm mình hey. Thanks


Bác vui lòng inbox tên người chuyển tiền. Số điện thoại và địa chỉ để hàng về sẽ liên lạc bác. Cám ơn bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình vừa chuyển cọc nhé. Thks

----------

inhainha

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Ok bác. Mà bác chuyển cọc chưa?


Em ck rồi bác, đã inbox bác thông tin để bác dễ theo dõi.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Đến thời điểm này, có khoảng 35 bộ đã chuyển cọc. Những bác chưa chuyển tiền, mình coi như hủy gạch. Hiện mình vẫn tiếp tục nhận đặt cọc. Bác nào cần thì cứ chuyển tiền vào số tài khoản ở đầu trang rồi báo mình. Cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## GORLAK

dzụ này hấp dẫn quá

----------


## phuongmd

Vừa chuyển tiền 1 bộ Phuongmd.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Vừa chuyển tiền 1 bộ Phuongmd.


Cám ơn bác. Đã update

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Thôi không fải lọ mọ rồi kkm

----------


## Vincent

50 bộ , giá 12 củ một bộ mà bác yêu cầu cọc 100% . E là số tiền quá lớn , nểu rủi ro thì bác gánh nổi không

----------

Diyodira, Ledngochan

----------


## Gamo

Để sáng mai mình mang tiền qua nhe. Tối nay bị cha Dũng HD thuyết  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

Vâng, đang có rủi ro rồi đây bác. Mấy bác ngưng chuyển cọc nhé. Có thể phải thương lượng trả cọc vì phụ kiện không đủ. Để mai chủ hàng trả lời rồi thông báo cho các bác sau. 

Xin cám ơn

----------


## Diyodira

> 50 bộ , giá 12 củ một bộ mà bác yêu cầu cọc 100% . E là số tiền quá lớn , nểu rủi ro thì bác gánh nổi không


không biết bác chủ có lường được rủi ro không chứ mình thấy có 1001 lý do để xảy ra rủi ro, thôi thì chẳng may có gì thì mỗi người chịu thiệt một tí, cái gì cũng có giá của nó. Vẫn luôn mong ae có đồ để ngâm cứu đúng như những gì bác chủ test, sau này em sẵn sàng mua giá cao một bộ cũng để ngâm cứu  :Wink: , nếu có thể.
thanks

----------


## vufree

Đã chuyển tiền lấy 15 bộ. Bác xác nhận giúp. Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

> Đã chuyển tiền lấy 15 bộ. Bác xác nhận giúp. Thanks


Bác có đọc trên kia không? bác chủ đã nói có trục trặc (phụ kiện không đủ) không nhận cọc nữa rồi

----------


## inhainha

> Đã chuyển tiền lấy 15 bộ. Bác xác nhận giúp. Thanks


Xin lỗi bác. Hiện thời mình đang đợi chủ hàng kiểm tra chính xác phụ kiện như thế nào nên tạm thời ngưng nhận cọc. Bác gọi lại 0903369185 để yêu cầu lấy lại tiền giúp. Thanks

----------


## zinken2

> Bác có đọc trên kia không? bác chủ đã nói có trục trặc (phụ kiện không đủ) không nhận cọc nữa rồi


chú dùng đt mà goi ko dược , mấy lần qua hb goi giao lưu mà ko thưa máy hay là ghét a rồi đấy

----------

emptyhb

----------


## vufree

Bác cứ để đấy kiểm tra hết rồi tính, có gì trả cọc đồng loạt luôn cho gọn. Mình trong danh sách đặt 20 bộ nhưng còn có 15 bộ nên chuyển tiền 15 bộ. Vì hôm kia hẹn Em Bạn qua coi tới phút cuối Em Bạn nói chay từ sáng tới giờ mệt quá nên hẹn Mình qua ngày mai (thời gian Mình xắp xếp rất khó khăn) Chiều hôm qua Mình mới ghé test tia rồi nhờ BX chuyển giúp.

----------

inhainha

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Vũ ca sĩ ko có tên rồi, bác lấy lại cọc đi để tiền mua dao, mua biến tần đi nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Đại da Vũ chơi 1 cú bà con sám hồn luôn

----------


## vufree

Tên đầu tiên luôn đó Bác... kkekeke... đặt 20 bộ đó.... mà xong vụ này hết tiền mua dao cho con Spin luôn rồi Bác Phương ơi, à mà Bác Phương chắc xin được.. kekekek

----------


## phuongmd

Vừa code xong soft để kiểm tra các loại IPG Fiber Laser, tặng các bác có con Fiber dây vàng.
Cái này cho các bác kiểm tra nhanh sống chết, cài đặt thông số và cấu hình qua COM1.
Khi nào xúc được con của bác inhainha sẽ code tiếp.

Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3f2ic6...Laser+Test.msi

----------

duonghoang, emptyhb, hieunguyen81, inhainha

----------


## vufree

Ôi! Thánh Laser là đây.

----------


## chetaocnc

bác nào ôm nhiều chia dùm em một bộ đi đang thèm quá! bác chủ thớt còn không để em một bộ đi

----------


## hoahong102

không biết vụ phụ kiện thế nào rồi

----------


## inhainha

> không biết vụ phụ kiện thế nào rồi


Chưa nhận được trả lời bác ơi.

----------


## emptyhb

> chú dùng đt mà goi ko dược , mấy lần qua hb goi giao lưu mà ko thưa máy hay là ghét a rồi đấy


Ôi bác Chuơng ơi, em dạo đấy trốn nợ, mãi mới xong. Lúc nào bác lại có dịp lên Hòa Bình? để em sắp xếp tiếp đón bác ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Chưa nhận được trả lời bác ơi.


Hi vọng vẫn đủ cho mỗi người 1 vài bộ chứ bác?  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

tiếp tục đề nghị bác nào ôm nhiều quá thì để cho em một bộ :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Thiếu phụ kiện gì bác? Máy nào thiếu thì bán rẻ hơn, ông nào mua thì tự lo phần còn lại

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thiếu phụ kiện gì bác? Máy nào thiếu thì bán rẻ hơn, ông nào mua thì tự lo phần còn lại


Chắc là thiếu cái làm nên cái tên của nó  :Big Grin:  --- Fiber

----------


## Nam CNC

ham hố , anh em đang lo bể kèo do nguồn không đủ phụ kiện đi kèm kia...... cha này ham hố dễ sợ , nói trước cái nguồn này cũng có rủi ro đó nha , rủi ro của nó là nó không đúng với mục đích bắn kim loại của đa số anh em.

----------


## CKD

Thấy thằng này chuyên cho máy làm răng. Về bán lại cho tụi bảo trì máy y tế.

----------


## inhainha

Thiếu một ít cọng dây cáp đó mấy bác. Hiện tại mình nhận tiếp 10 bộ, với mỗi đơn đặt hàng ít nhất 2 bộ, nhưng chỉ có 1 cọng cáp màu xanh nhé mấy bác. Cọng cáp màu xanh ở nhà đo được 15m, mình nghĩ là có thể cắt đôi để xài cho 2 bộ được. Nếu các bác cảm thấy được thì tiếp tục đặt nhé. Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

> Thiếu một ít cọng dây cáp đó mấy bác. Hiện tại mình nhận tiếp 10 bộ, với mỗi đơn đặt hàng ít nhất 2 bộ, nhưng chỉ có 1 cọng cáp màu xanh nhé mấy bác. Cọng cáp màu xanh ở nhà đo được 15m, mình nghĩ là có thể cắt đôi để xài cho 2 bộ được. Nếu các bác cảm thấy được thì tiếp tục đặt nhé. Thanks


Thế những đơn trước đó thì sao bác chủ? Đây đủ mỗi bộ 1 cọng chứ?

----------


## Gamo

Nhưng cái khớp nối & đầu hội tụ thì sao hả bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Nhưng cái khớp nối & đầu hội tụ thì sao hả bác?


Khớp nối theo mình thấy chế đơn giản. Còn cái đầu hội tụ thì mua thấu kính chế thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> Thế những đơn trước đó thì sao bác chủ? Đây đủ mỗi bộ 1 cọng chứ?


Mình chưa biết nữa. Lúc thì nói có 20 bộ dây, lúc thì nói 48 bộ dây. Nếu số lượng dây là 48 thì mình sẽ ưu tiên cho các bác chuyển tiền trong đợt đầu rồi từ từ xét về sau. Còn nếu số lượng chỉ 20 dây thì chắc phải thương lượng lại với tất cả các bác lấy thêm bộ không dây  :Big Grin:

----------


## zinken2

> Ôi bác Chuơng ơi, em dạo đấy trốn nợ, mãi mới xong. Lúc nào bác lại có dịp lên Hòa Bình? để em sắp xếp tiếp đón bác ạ.


trốn nợ mà rước luôn 2 bộ fiber he he. vậy có dt nghe máy nhé .a lên sẽ liên lạc

----------


## chetaocnc

bác chủ cho em đặt một bộ đi chứ vớt một lúc 2 bộ em đuối quá

----------


## h-d

> Thiếu một ít cọng dây cáp đó mấy bác. Hiện tại mình nhận tiếp 10 bộ, với mỗi đơn đặt hàng ít nhất 2 bộ, nhưng chỉ có 1 cọng cáp màu xanh nhé mấy bác. Cọng cáp màu xanh ở nhà đo được 15m, mình nghĩ là có thể cắt đôi để xài cho 2 bộ được. Nếu các bác cảm thấy được thì tiếp tục đặt nhé. Thanks


dây quang không cắt đôi được bác nhé, lỗi tia ngay

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Dây quang có nhiệm vụ ghép tia đấy

----------

inhainha

----------


## hungmtcn

Hôm nay em mua được mớ đồng nát này 70 ngàn/kg chẳng biết có được việc gì ko
1 thấu kính, 2 board cho bộ guơng lật glavo và 1 mạch điều khiển nông dân chẳng biết gì cả cứ nhặt về ko được thì lại mang ra bán nhôm vụn

----------


## tranminhlong

Bác hungmtcn  hungmtcn nghịch ngợm vọc vạch không được  thì để lại cho e nhé!em xin đăng ký trước. Số của em là 0913565598

----------


## hungmtcn

Cái này còn thiếu mất 1 bộ thấu kính hội tụ, tháng trước đến vẫn còn, hôm qua e đến lấy thì bị tháo trộm mất rồi, trước ko vào việc gì nên ko lấy lúc cần đến lấy thì có bác nào lấy mất cái ống kính hội tụ to bằng cái bát ăn cơm rồi

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu lâu không thấy bác chủ update tình hình hàng hóa thế nào nhỉ?

----------


## inhainha

Update: mọi thủ tục nhập hàng thuận lợi. Cuối tuần này sẽ đến kho 1 lần nữa để đóng gói hàng hóa và tuần sau sẽ vận chuyển về VN.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## vufree

Nóng trong người.... hheheheh

----------


## Gamo

Nóng quá... mà ko rõ vụ dây nhợ phụ kiện thì sao hả bác?

----------


## tranminhlong

chia sẻ với mọi người 1 video hay mô tả nguyên lý hoạt động của 1 hệ thống laser fibe

----------

Gamo

----------


## genji0306

> Hôm nay em mua được mớ đồng nát này 70 ngàn/kg chẳng biết có được việc gì ko
> 1 thấu kính, 2 board cho bộ guơng lật glavo và 1 mạch điều khiển nông dân chẳng biết gì cả cứ nhặt về ko được thì lại mang ra bán nhôm vụn


Còn bán ko bạn... cho mình mua nhé

----------


## hungmtcn

Cái này vào việc rồi bạn ạ, đang đợi nguồn phát laser về cho nó sánh đôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Tình hình đến đâu rồi nhỉ   :Cool:

----------


## inhainha

> Tình hình đến đâu rồi nhỉ


Đang về bác ơi  :Big Grin: 

Hàng này về đường chính ngạch nên ko vấn đề gì đâu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Thêm mấy tấm hình cho kích thích

----------


## chetaocnc

mới chuyển khoản cho em của anh xong. Bữa trước cọc 1 triệu mới chuyển thêm 11 triệu anh xác nhận cho em lên danh sách chuột bạch dùm nhé :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Hàng đã về kho. Hiện giờ mình đang kiểm đếm, phân loại dây cáp. Sẽ gọi điện và giao hàng cho các bác trong tuần này. Hiện giờ chỉ còn 4 cái không dây, giá vẫn 12 triệu/cái. Mấy bác đừng lo rằng không có dây là nó không phát. Thật ra cái dây đó chỉ có tác dụng nối dài ra bên ngoài, bởi bên trong máy đã có sẵn dây khoảng 4 tấc rồi.

----------

emptyhb, foxnguyen, hieunguyen81, huyquynhbk, thuhanoi

----------


## Ledngochan

Còn bộ nào đủ phụ kiện thì mình lấy 1 bộ bác nhé.

----------


## inhainha

> Còn bộ nào đủ phụ kiện thì mình lấy 1 bộ bác nhé.


Như đã nói ở trên, mình chỉ còn bộ phát thiếu dây cáp xanh. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Tiện thể hàng sắp về, nhờ các bác chỉ cách độ mấy con này với:
1. Đầu tiên mình phải mua bộ Galvo? Bộ Galvo TQ khoảng 20tr, có chỗ nào rẻ hơn nữa ko? Ngoài ra bước sóng con này là bao nhiêu để mua loại gương lật cho đúng?
2. Ngoài bộ Galvo mình có phải mua bộ hội tụ hay beam expander gì đó nữa ko? Giá cả thế nào?
3. Cuối cùng là ráp lại thì tia sáng đi như thế nào?

----------


## tranhung123456

nhìn hình này nè tháo ổ HDD lấy đĩa làm guơng xem coi có ngu không

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác inhainha kiểm tra lại giúp em là em cọc cho 2 bộ chứ ko phải 1 bộ ở trang 1 nhe. Cám ơn bác !

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhainha kiểm tra lại giúp em là em cọc cho 2 bộ chứ ko phải 1 bộ ở trang 1 nhe. Cám ơn bác !


Xin lỗi bác. Mình chỉ thấy thông tin bác đặt 1 bộ ah.

----------


## GORLAK

> Tiện thể hàng sắp về, nhờ các bác chỉ cách độ mấy con này với:
> 1. Đầu tiên mình phải mua bộ Galvo? Bộ Galvo TQ khoảng 20tr, có chỗ nào rẻ hơn nữa ko? Ngoài ra bước sóng con này là bao nhiêu để mua loại gương lật cho đúng?
> 2. Ngoài bộ Galvo mình có phải mua bộ hội tụ hay beam expander gì đó nữa ko? Giá cả thế nào?
> 3. Cuối cùng là ráp lại thì tia sáng đi như thế nào?


Thắc mắc của bác gặp e cafe e chia sẽ mấy cái kiến thức e biết cho nè, kakka

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho...  mời chú cà phê cả tháng luôn :x :x :x

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Xin lỗi bác. Mình chỉ thấy thông tin bác đặt 1 bộ ah.


Em ck cho bác 12tr là 50% cho 2 bộ nhưng không nói rõ nên bác tưởng 1 bộ, nhưng không sao nếu bác dư thì cứ để em 2 bộ, còn không 1 bộ cũng đc ko sao bác ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!

----------

inhainha

----------


## chetaocnc

kaka sung quá sắp có cái vọc rồi để xem bộ không dây cái dây bên trong dài ngắn thế nào nếu ghép tia được múc thêm 1 em :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, tuyệt, bớt nóng ruoat rồi. .... Tết nay anh không thèm chơi hoa ............ D

----------

inhainha

----------


## foxnguyen

Hehe. Khi nào nhận dc máy. Các bác tạo riêng 1 topic của laser này để thảo luận. Trao đổi kinh ghiệm thì tuyệt. Đang hóng máy từng ngày eheh :Smile:

----------

inhainha, thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Hiện giờ, bộ có dây đã hết hàng. Bộ không có dây xanh cũng chỉ còn 2 bộ cuối, giá 12tr/bộ. Bộ thiếu dây tuy nó không có dây xanh, nhưng nó không ảnh hưởng đến việc phát tia vì bên trong nội tại của nó đã được dẫn bằng 1 sợi fiber dài 800mm rồi. Dây xanh chỉ có nhiệm vụ nối dài. Các bác có thể xem hình để thấy nó vẫn phát tia bình thường.

----------

hieunguyen81

----------


## chetaocnc

hàng về nhà chưa anh đang ngóng

----------


## inhainha

> hàng về nhà chưa anh đang ngóng


Về rồi đó bác. Alo liên hệ lấy hàng đi.

----------


## Gamo

Khoe hàng ăn theo bác inhainha  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Ledngochan

Lắp vào bộ gương kính của laser co2 có được không vậy các bác? Cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## inhainha

Tất cả hàng đã được bán hết. Nếu có bác nào mua đợt trước mà đổi ý ko mua thì mình sẽ báo bán tiếp. Cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## GORLAK

> Lắp vào bộ gương kính của laser co2 có được không vậy các bác? Cảm ơn ạ.


Mình nghĩ ko đc đâu bác, CO2 nó tráng lớp 10600nm, còn thằng này 808nm, sẽ bị hấp thụ, hư gương.

----------

Ledngochan, thuhanoi

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Tất cả hàng đã được bán hết. Nếu có bác nào mua đợt trước mà đổi ý ko mua thì mình sẽ báo bán tiếp. Cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.


Bác ơi, vậy cứ qua bên Phó Đức Chính lấy hàng hả bác ?  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

> Bác ơi, vậy cứ qua bên Phó Đức Chính lấy hàng hả bác ?


Ai ở SG thì qua lấy được rồi. Trước khi đi nhớ alo trước.

----------


## phuongmd

Bác lên kế hoạch chuyển cho mấy anh em đồng bào xa tổ quốc đi bác. 
Em nôn quá rồi.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác lên kế hoạch chuyển cho mấy anh em đồng bào xa tổ quốc đi bác. 
> Em nôn quá rồi.


Mấy bác chủ động alo giúp nhé vì còn cần phải trao đổi phương thức vận chuyển với các bác nữa.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Khoe hàng ăn theo bác inhainha


bác Gamo chia cho em cái thấu kính đi hàng lấy về rồi mà không có thấu kính ngồi ngóng :Frown:  phải chi bác chủ kiếm đủ luôn thấu kính luôn anh em đỡ khổ

----------


## chetaocnc

thông tin chính xác 100% là con này bước sóng 810nm, đúng 60w, các bác cho em hỏi là dùng kính hội tụ bước sóng 1064nm cho con này có được không ạ

----------


## fullerene

chào các bác, đây là laser diode được ghép sợi quang. Về nguyên tắc thì thấu kính nào cũng dùng được cả, tuy phần mạ chống phản xạ có thể không được tối ưu cho bước sóng của laser diode này.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

> bác Gamo chia cho em cái thấu kính đi hàng lấy về rồi mà không có thấu kính ngồi ngóng phải chi bác chủ kiếm đủ luôn thấu kính luôn anh em đỡ khổ


Hehe, có 1 người bạn chia mình sợi cáp nhưng chưa về tới SG. Có hàng mình test rồi nhượng lại bác 1 con sau nhe

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hehe, có 1 người bạn chia mình sợi cáp nhưng chưa về tới SG. Có hàng mình test rồi nhượng lại bác 1 con sau nhe


cẩn thận khi test nhé anh sợ nó phản xạ lại hư diot anh em nào biết góp ý dùm

----------

Gamo

----------


## phuongmd

> cẩn thận khi test nhé anh sợ nó phản xạ lại hư diot anh em nào biết góp ý dùm


Nó có phần đo phẩn xạ ngược và ở chỗ High back reflection trong phần Alarm. 
Bác khỏi lo.

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## laserdesign

con này bước sóng 810nm rất căng, phải chi bước sóng 1064 thì dễ dàng chế cháo hơn nhiều

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe, có 1 người bạn chia mình sợi cáp nhưng chưa về tới SG. Có hàng mình test rồi nhượng lại bác 1 con sau nhe


Hi cho đăng ký với nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... Em tưởng anh Hue đủ bộ chứ?

----------


## chetaocnc

chúc mừng năm mới anh em ơi! chắc chỉ còn mình em giờ còn thức tìm phần mềm con laser :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em vẫn thức xem bình luận của bác đây bác chetaomay

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## chetaocnc

> Em vẫn thức xem bình luận của bác đây bác chetaomay


hố hố cùng hội cú đêm :Wink:

----------


## vufree

giờ này đâu đã khua lắm đâu.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hoho... Em tưởng anh Hue đủ bộ chứ?


Thì cũng như mấy cụ thôi có mỗi bộ đó thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, để em nó hoạt động được an toàn và hết năng lực  :Big Grin:  - bác nào có hoặc dự định order những cái này cho mình ăn theo 1 cái nhé:
Nếu nó như vậy là ngon nhất:

Hoặc như thế này cũng ok luôn  :Big Grin: 

Thank

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, em chỉ quan tâm cái Galvo  :Wink:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hi, để em nó hoạt động được an toàn và hết năng lực  - bác nào có hoặc dự định order những cái này cho mình ăn theo 1 cái nhé:
> Nếu nó như vậy là ngon nhất:
> 
> Hoặc như thế này cũng ok luôn 
> 
> Thank


lấy cái jack của laser head xai cho rồi mua chi cái đầu này anh

----------


## chetaocnc

> Huhu, em chỉ quan tâm cái Galvo


cái vụ thấu kính test ok không anh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đang chờ dây về... chắc là ok thui  :Smile:  chuẩn bị móc tiền ra đi  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi, sợ nó ko phải cho bước sóng 810nm thì hơi mất công thay thấu kính

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hehe, đang chờ dây về... chắc là ok thui  chuẩn bị móc tiền ra đi


hô hô oki là em móc tiền ngay :Wink:  chủ yếu anh cẩn thận củi lửa

----------


## hoahong102

anh em nào test được cách chuyển tín hiệu mạch china cho em nó phát tia thì chia sẽ giúp nhé
đại loại là cắm cái jack tín hiệu từ mạch tầu của máy laze tầu bắt nó phát tia theo phần mềm tầu ...nói túm lại là thay cái nguồn cò tầu

----------


## chetaocnc

> anh em nào test được cách chuyển tín hiệu mạch china cho em nó phát tia thì chia sẽ giúp nhé
> đại loại là cắm cái jack tín hiệu từ mạch tầu của máy laze tầu bắt nó phát tia theo phần mềm tầu ...nói túm lại là thay cái nguồn cò tầu


mạch china nó khiển công suất bằng tín hiệu gì anh digital hay analog

----------


## h-d

> anh em nào test được cách chuyển tín hiệu mạch china cho em nó phát tia thì chia sẽ giúp nhé
> đại loại là cắm cái jack tín hiệu từ mạch tầu của máy laze tầu bắt nó phát tia theo phần mềm tầu ...nói túm lại là thay cái nguồn cò tầu


phụ thuộc controler gì thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình nghĩ dùng control Tàu điều khiển nó được (hình như nó tuân theo chuẩn). Nôm na cho nó tín hiệu áp xác định công suất phát vào chân 2 (+) và 22 (-) [MAX 4V] / Chân 10 nối mass (chân 24) nó sẽ phát tia.
Mà chơi loại hồng ngoại này nguy hiểm quá, phải tìm mua cái kính cho chắc, mà kính bảo hộ cũng tìm không ra đây.
Mà sao thấy mấy đồng chí đứng máy CO2 lột trần nó ra mà cũng chẳng kính kiết gì mà làm việc ngày này qua ngày nọ / mình cũng hay lui tới mà có chi đâu ??????  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

> mạch china nó khiển công suất bằng tín hiệu gì anh digital hay analog


mình có cái máy yueminlasesser 1390t mua của vạn sự lợi, giờ muốn thay cái nguồn với bóng bằng cái bộ này để cắt da cho nó nhanh với đỡ công làm phần cơ
nhưng mà mình cũng ko hiểu là mạch suất tín hiệu nào, các bác có cao kiến gì không ah, ngon lành là em gắn mấy đầu cắt luôn

----------


## hoahong102

> Mình nghĩ dùng control Tàu điều khiển nó được (hình như nó tuân theo chuẩn). Nôm na cho nó tín hiệu áp xác định công suất phát vào chân 2 (+) và 22 (-) [MAX 4V] / Chân 10 nối mass (chân 24) nó sẽ phát tia.
> Mà chơi loại hồng ngoại này nguy hiểm quá, phải tìm mua cái kính cho chắc, mà kính bảo hộ cũng tìm không ra đây.


bác cứ cẩn thận quá đáng, em dùng máy laze co2 60w 3 năm nay bị bỏng nhẹ mấy phát ở tay, dạng kiến cắn thôi, do lấy phôi ra khỏi máy mà tia chiếu vào tay, cố định cái đầu ra của tia luôn cắm xuống thì sao mà bị  gì được

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> 


Mình đã nhận hàng, xem lại thiếu cái đầu đen rồi

----------


## h-d

Các cụ vào machviet mua mạch convert pwm to analog để dùng cho bộ nguồn laser nếu controler ouput pwm  http://machviet.com/index.php?route=...product_id=170

----------


## h-d

> Hi, để em nó hoạt động được an toàn và hết năng lực  - bác nào có hoặc dự định order những cái này cho mình ăn theo 1 cái nhé:
> Nếu nó như vậy là ngon nhất:
> Đính kèm 30115
> Hoặc như thế này cũng ok luôn 
> Đính kèm 30116
> Thank


cháu nó đây các cụ

----------

inhainha, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bán không cụ hd?

----------


## h-d

có 5 cái em bị chấn lột hết rồi, để em tìm xem còn thì gửi bác Huề cùng cáp encoder

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngày hôm nay chuẩn bị đi lấy hàng , tui là những người mua đầu tiên đúng giá , tại sao có 3 nguồn mà tại sao lại chỉ có 2 thấu kính ? ông giải thích như thế nào , làm ăn như vậy là không được.... Tui muốn đúng như thỏa thuận , tiền nhận đủ thì phải giao đủ hàng

----------

h-d, solero

----------


## inhainha

> Ngày hôm nay chuẩn bị đi lấy hàng , tui là những người mua đầu tiên đúng giá , tại sao có 3 nguồn mà tại sao lại chỉ có 2 thấu kính ? ông giải thích như thế nào , làm ăn như vậy là không được.... Tui muốn đúng như thỏa thuận , tiền nhận đủ thì phải giao đủ hàng


Bác ah. Cái này mình cũng không muốn vậy đâu. Lúc nhập về mình đã post sẽ thiếu phụ kiện và sẽ thương luowngj lại với các bác. Nếu bác đồng ý lấy như thương lượng thì mình rất cám ơn. Nếu không đồng ý thì mình sẽ trả tiền lại, mong bác thông cảm. Mình đâu có bớt hàng giữ lại để làm gì.

----------


## Nam CNC

Lúc đầu bác nói thiếu phụ kiện người mua 20 bộ sau sẽ thiếu , thì việc thiếu như thế nào xử lí ra sao chẳng thấy nói gì , còn tui lên xem mẫu , đặt cọc đủ , thì khi nhận hàng phải đủ như hàng mẫu , tui là những ngườ mua đầu tiên trong 30 bộ đầu tiên thì phải đủ , còn bây giờ bác nói thiếu em mua 3 cái thì phải chịu thiếu 1 cái chẳng khác nào bác muốn em phải chịu và chấp nhận hoàn tiền , có phải chẳng nhiều người mua chấp nhận giá nên bác mạnh dạn bẻ kèo em .... bác làm ăn ra sao , bất nhất thế ??? tiền em có giao thiếu đâu mà buộc phải nhận hàng thiếu .... Chưa rõ ràng em vẫn chưa đi nhận hàng đây mặc dù đã hen em của bác .

----------


## CBNN

Trong 3 bộ này có 1 bộ của e và 1 bộ của bác CKD , bác inhainha để bộ thiếu phụ kiện cho ai? Trong khi lúc đặt cọc nói đủ bộ , tiền thì đặt cọc hơn một tháng rồi . Đến lúc lấy hàng mới nói thiếu đồ thương lượng ntn cũng chưa thấy nói . Không chịu thì trả lại tiền đơn giản vậy thôi sao ?

----------


## inhainha

> Lúc đầu bác nói thiếu phụ kiện người mua 20 bộ sau sẽ thiếu , thì việc thiếu như thế nào xử lí ra sao chẳng thấy nói gì , còn tui lên xem mẫu , đặt cọc đủ , thì khi nhận hàng phải đủ như hàng mẫu , tui là những ngườ mua đầu tiên trong 30 bộ đầu tiên thì phải đủ , còn bây giờ bác nói thiếu em mua 3 cái thì phải chịu thiếu 1 cái chẳng khác nào bác muốn em phải chịu và chấp nhận hoàn tiền , có phải chẳng nhiều người mua chấp nhận giá nên bác mạnh dạn bẻ kèo em .... bác làm ăn ra sao , bất nhất thế ??? tiền em có giao thiếu đâu mà buộc phải nhận hàng thiếu .... Chưa rõ ràng em vẫn chưa đi nhận hàng đây mặc dù đã hen em của bác .


Chắc bác nhầm. Mình chưa hề nói sẽ giao 30 bộ đầu đủ phụ kiện cả. Mình chỉ nói là mình sẽ nhập nếu có tối thiểu 30 đơn hàng thôi. Việc thương lượng phụ kiện chỉ có thể làm khi mình chắc chắn còn phụ kiện như thế nào thôi bác. Ngay ở thời điểm đóng hàng về mình còn không rõ mình nhận được chính xác bao nhiêu cái đầu nữa mà. Còn việc thương lượng thì em mình đã điện cho bác ngay khi kiểm hàng xong. Nghe nói lại là em mình điện cho bác rất nhiều lần mà không thấy bác bắt máy, chứ không phải đến bây giờ mới nói cho bác. Mình không hề làm khó dễ hay bắt bẻ ai cả.

----------


## hieunguyen81

Bác inhainha vui lòng xác nhận dùm bộ của em có thiếu thấu kính ko nhé vì em cũng đinh ninh sẽ đủ phụ kiện khi là 1 trong những người đặt đầu tiên. Em chỉ nghĩ ai mua 20 bộ sau mới thiếu phụ kiện thôi nên bác xác nhân sớm để mai em ghé lấy hàng như đã hẹn ! Cảm ơn bác !

----------


## hungmtcn

Em cũng là những người chuyển tiền đầu tiên nhưng khi gọi lấy hàng bác ấy lại báo thiếu mất thấu kính, nói thì bác ấy bảo không lấy trả lại tiền, ea trong diễn đàn xác định mua để dùng chứ không phải để nghe câu không lấy thì trả lại tiền, nghe câu đó thấy buồn bác chủ topic nên suy nghĩ lại với những gì mình phát ngôn ạ, có đôi lời như vậy với bác

----------


## hoahong102

em thấy các bác nên bình tĩnh giải quyết, sao cứ nghĩ theo hướng tiêu cực rồi thay nhau ném đá, theo em trong chuyện mua bán chữ tín là cực kỳ quan trọng, nếu xảy ra chuyện ngoài muốn thì 2 bên thỏa thuận mỗi bên chịu thiệt 1 tý, tạo điều kiện cho nhau...
chứ 1 bện nói nhất quyết phải như thỏa thuận mà làm khó bên kia thì đâu hợp tình, trong khi bên còn lại thì bảo nếu ko chấp nhận thì hủy giao dịch gủi lại tiền cũng ko hợp lý.
Thôi thì bên bán khuyến mại votcher gì đấy, bên mua xue xoa đi có phải hai bên cùng vui vẻ ko

chuyện riêng tư tý: Hôm qua cái con Imac của mính màn hình tự nhiên chập chờn...gọi cho FPT 10 lần bị cúp máy, làn 11 có người nghe máy trả lời vu vơ, ah...ah chắc hỏng card màn hình hay hỏng màn hình rồi, hết bảo hành rồi, thay cái đó giờ 9-10 triệu hoặc hơn,blab blab. anh cứ lên mạng xem giá đi chứ bên tôi làm đắt đấy,thay có khi còn đắt hơn mua mới.....tức điên với kiểu phục vụ này, 
Em vào support tren Appple.com đặt lịch để appple gọi lại...đúng giờ hẹn một em giọng ngọt ngào từ mỹ gọi về 1 chào 2 hỏi 3 cảm ơn....tư vấn đủ kiểu trả lời mọi câu hỏi....thật dễ chịu....
túm lại lời nói việc làm cách phục vụ tạo nên một công ty công nghệ giầu nhất toàn cầu APPLE còn FPT giờ đến dân việt nam còn chả buồn tin tưởng

----------


## inhainha

Vậy mình giải quyết như thế nào nếu người mua đặt  50 bộ mà chỉ có 30 đầu? Mình ưu tiên các bác là ưu tiên làm sao khi mà thời trong thời hạn cọc tiền thì hàng đã được cọc hết? Mình biết trong đây có rất nhiều bác là khách hàng thân thiết với mình nhưng mình đành phải phân chia như vậy chứ không còn cách nào tốt hơn cả. Rất mong các bác thông cảm.

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Vậy mình giải quyết như thế nào nếu người mua đặt  50 bộ mà chỉ có 30 đầu? Mình ưu tiên các bác là ưu tiên làm sao khi mà thời trong thời hạn cọc tiền thì hàng đã được cọc hết? Mình biết trong đây có rất nhiều bác là khách hàng thân thiết với mình nhưng mình đành phải phân chia như vậy chứ không còn cách nào tốt hơn cả. Rất mong các bác thông cảm.


Em nghĩ bác nên báo ngay cho moị người thông tin này ngay từ đầu, ngay từ clip test đã có thấu kính nên em cũng đinh ninh là đủ bộ nhưng giờ lại không có nên thất vọng thế thôi ! Những thông tin bác nói thiếu là thiếu dây dẫn tia chứ chưa bao giờ em nghĩ thiếu thấu kính cả bác ợ !!!

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhainha vui lòng xác nhận dùm bộ của em có thiếu thấu kính ko nhé vì em cũng đinh ninh sẽ đủ phụ kiện khi là 1 trong những người đặt đầu tiên. Em chỉ nghĩ ai mua 20 bộ sau mới thiếu phụ kiện thôi nên bác xác nhân sớm để mai em ghé lấy hàng như đã hẹn ! Cảm ơn bác !


Bác mua 1 bộ nên mình chỉ giao thiếu cái thấu kính. Đây là rủi ro nên mình mong bác thông cảm nếu lấy hàng. Nếu mình giao đủ cho bác thì mình sẽ phải giao đủ cho các bác còn lại. Mình lấy đâu ra để giao đủ bây giờ.

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Vậy mình giải quyết như thế nào nếu người mua đặt  50 bộ mà chỉ có 30 đầu? Mình ưu tiên các bác là ưu tiên làm sao khi mà thời trong thời hạn cọc tiền thì hàng đã được cọc hết? Mình biết trong đây có rất nhiều bác là khách hàng thân thiết với mình nhưng mình đành phải phân chia như vậy chứ không còn cách nào tốt hơn cả. Rất mong các bác thông cảm.





> Bác mua 1 bộ nên mình chỉ giao thiếu cái thấu kính. Đây là rủi ro nên mình mong bác thông cảm nếu lấy hàng. Nếu mình giao đủ cho bác thì mình sẽ phải giao đủ cho các bác còn lại. Mình lấy đâu ra để giao đủ bây giờ.


Ok em sẽ thông cảm cho bác với dk bác kiếm thêm cho em 2 bộ driver asm98 nhé  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

Thôi vậy đi. Bác nào mua mà mình giao thiếu phụ kiện thì mình sẽ giảm giá 20% của bất cứ món nào mình có trước tết. Chắc chỉ có thể giải quyết được như vậy.

----------


## inhainha

> Ok em sẽ thông cảm cho bác với dk bác kiếm thêm cho em 2 bộ driver asm98 nhé


98ac ko có nhưng 98aa thì có đó bác. Để mình hỏi lại rồi báo bác sau.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cuối cùng chưa có cách giải quyết rõ ràng , bác chủ chỉ muốn nói lời thông cảm để giải quyết công việc , như vậy thì em không chấp nhận.

--- Khi đi test hàng thì em hiểu là nhận hàng đủ như mẫu test và giao tiền cọc đủ.

Sau đó khi đi lấy hàng bác báo thiếu phụ kiện và 20 người sau cùng sẽ chịu hay cách bán hàng thế nào đó thì bác phải thương lượng và em cũng chẳng biết và không quan tâm, thậm chí có 2 thành viên mua hàng của bác hỏi xem em test ra sao , tin tưởng không , em nói ok và 2 người ấy mua gần 20 bộ của bác.

   Nhất là bước sóng laser bao nhiêu Nn nó phù hợp với thấu kính hàng hãng đi theo là tốt nhất , biết đâu mua cái khác nó không ngon nhất thì lại mất công lực của nguồn thì sao .

Đó là những cái khó khăn cho việc thiều phụ kiện kèm theo , nếu anh em hiểu thì lo được nhưng lại phải xuất thêm tiền để mua trong khi đó trả đủ 12 tr cho đủ bộ , vây thử hỏi làm sao em chấp nhận lời thông cảm là xong , em cũng chẳng muốn làm khó khăn gì chỉ muốn có 1 cách giải quyết rõ ràng thôi .


Tại sao bác chủ không tìm hiểu thông tin 1 cái thấu kính phù hợp ra sao , giá bán , giá tiền trừ lại hỗ trợ cho anh em để có thể khắc phục rủi ro khi thiếu đồ .


Việc giảm giá 20% giá tiền món hàng bác bán cho tới cuối năm là rất củ chuối , nếu em không mua thì em thiệt ráng mà chịu à , mua cái khớp nối 80K bớt được 16K em cười tít mắt sao.

Em biết 3 ông bạn của em mua hàng nhiều nhất của bác , cảm giác bực cái mình ra sao ??? 


Ok , 3 cái nguồn em mua là em mua cho em , CBNN, CKD mỗi chú 1 bộ , em đại diện và cuối cùng có 1 thằng dính chưởng , em sẽ liên lạc với em bác lấy nguồn đủ , 2 hay 3 thấu kính em cũng lấy , em cũng chẳng cần chờ bác giải quyết , chốt xong để cho xong những công việc đã lên kế hoạch.... ngày mai em qua thanh toán đủ và lấy hàng.

----------


## GORLAK

Dzụ này căng rồi

----------


## hoahong102

> em thấy các bác nên bình tĩnh giải quyết, sao cứ nghĩ theo hướng tiêu cực rồi thay nhau ném đá, theo em trong chuyện mua bán chữ tín là cực kỳ quan trọng, nếu xảy ra chuyện ngoài muốn thì 2 bên thỏa thuận mỗi bên chịu thiệt 1 tý, tạo điều kiện cho nhau...
> chứ 1 bện nói nhất quyết phải như thỏa thuận mà làm khó bên kia thì đâu hợp tình, trong khi bên còn lại thì bảo nếu ko chấp nhận thì hủy giao dịch gủi lại tiền cũng ko hợp lý.
> Thôi thì bên bán khuyến mại votcher gì đấy, bên mua xue xoa đi có phải hai bên cùng vui vẻ ko
> 
> chuyện riêng tư tý: Hôm qua cái con Imac của mính màn hình tự nhiên chập chờn...gọi cho FPT 10 lần bị cúp máy, làn 11 có người nghe máy trả lời vu vơ, ah...ah chắc hỏng card màn hình hay hỏng màn hình rồi, hết bảo hành rồi, thay cái đó giờ 9-10 triệu hoặc hơn,blab blab. anh cứ lên mạng xem giá đi chứ bên tôi làm đắt đấy,thay có khi còn đắt hơn mua mới.....tức điên với kiểu phục vụ này, 
> Em vào support tren Appple.com đặt lịch để appple gọi lại...đúng giờ hẹn một em giọng ngọt ngào từ mỹ gọi về 1 chào 2 hỏi 3 cảm ơn....tư vấn đủ kiểu trả lời mọi câu hỏi....thật dễ chịu....
> túm lại lời nói việc làm cách phục vụ tạo nên một công ty công nghệ giầu nhất toàn cầu APPLE còn FPT giờ đến dân việt nam còn chả buồn tin tưởng


Theo mình bác cứ tặng votcher 500k (hoặc hơn tùy bác)trên mỗi thứ bị thiếu, votcher được dùng khi người mua bị thiếu phụ kiện mua hàng khác, ko hạn chế thời gian vì gần tết rồi, mấy anh em bị thiếu cũng đừng căng quá bộ lazer này giá vậy hời rồi, giờ người bán có chút sai xót màn mình làm quá, thì thành ra mình đúng lý mà thiếu tình

----------


## chetaocnc

anh em ta hãy cứ bình tĩnh! bác Gamo đâu rồi test thấu kính ok chưa để anh em biết mà liệu cơm ạ! 90% là sử dụng được thấu kính 1064 để em tranh thủ chuột bạch cho các bác! mới có cái thấu kính 1064 đây

----------


## inhainha

Mình đã giải quyết rõ ràng rồi, tại bác không chịu hiểu. 
Một là bác lấy hàng theo phương án của mình đề nghị
Hai là, nếu bác không chấp nhận phương án đó thì bác không lấy hàng.

Khi mình đến xem hàng tại kho, thì ở kho chỉ để ra khoảng 20 bộ, đầy đủ phụ kiện như những hình đầu tiên các bác thấy. Khi hỏi họ mua nguyên lô thì họ bảo có tổng cộng 51 bộ. Mình cũng đã đinh ninh là đủ phụ kiện. Đến lúc chuẩn bị nhập hàng thì đếm lại thiếu 2 sợi dây và gần 20 cái đầu. Hỏi họ thì họ bảo những thứ dây nhợ và cái đầu đó là hỗ trợ thêm. Cái mà họ bán là cái bộ phát. Mà hỗ trợ thêm thì có nhiêu cho hết bấy nhiêu. Và giá như vậy mới rẻ. Nếu đòi hỏi đầy đủ thì giá gấp đôi. Cái đầu tiên mình mua làm demo giá gấp đôi giá mình mua nguyên lô đấy. Lúc đó thì hỏi các bác mình phải làm sao? 
Nói rõ như vậy để các bác hiểu là việc thiếu phụ kiện là bất khả kháng, mình cũng không lường được, và việc mình biết chính xác số lượng phụ kiện bị thiếu như thế nào chỉ khi mình nhận hàng tại TPHCM và kiểm hàng. Trước đó mình chỉ biết loanh quanh có khoảng 20-30 đầu hội tụ thôi nên làm sao thương lượng với mấy bác? Ngay khi biết chính xác số lượng phụ kiện như thế nào, mình đã kêu em mình điện cho các bác ngay để thương lượng nhận hàng, riêng bác NamCNC thì không hiểu tại sao không nhận cuộc gọi?

Mình biết nhiều bác bực mình vụ thiếu phụ kiện, và nói cho bác Nam CNC rõ là gần như 100% các bác đều thiếu phụ kiện. Chỉ duy nhất mình giao đủ phụ kiện cho bác phuongmd vì bác ấy hứa sẽ viết phần mềm giao tiếp điều khiển từ máy tính cho bộ này và support cộng đồng. Mình thà để 100% các bác bực mình còn hơn là một số bác sẽ *cảm thấy cay đắng* với mình. Đây là lời cuối của mình về vụ phụ kiện. Mình không trả lời thêm về cái này nữa. Mọi thắc mắc các bác cứ liên lạc với em mình.

Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, bác nói vậy thì em lấy hàng về để ăn tết cho nó ngon vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

xem như bác chủ nói vậy em đành câm nín thôi, mình nằm kèo dưới mà , rút kinh nghiệm sau này tiền trao cháo múc , tại chổ tại nơi 


Giờ đây khó xử thiệt 3 thằng có 2 món vậy thằng nào bực mình thằng nào cay đắng đây ??? mà cay đằng với bực mình cái nào mệt hơn ta !!!  :Confused:  hohoho

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

>.< chùi ui, làm biếng mà dây quang đã về... để mai test đầu hội tụ rồi báo các bác... ai chứ CKD tính giá gấp 10  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> xem như bác chủ nói vậy em đành câm nín thôi, mình nằm kèo dưới mà , rút kinh nghiệm sau này tiền trao cháo múc , tại chổ tại nơi 
> 
> 
> Giờ đây khó xử thiệt 3 thằng có 2 món vậy thằng nào bực mình thằng nào cay đắng đây ??? mà cay đằng với bực mình cái nào mệt hơn ta !!!  hohoho


Thôi hên xui năm mới quất 3 cây bài cào, ai thua bét thì hốt bộ thiếu thấu kính =))

----------


## chetaocnc

đã test ok với kính hội tuh 1064 nhé các bác. chút tối em up video lên cho các bác xem

----------

Dinhkhanh78, Gamo, inhainha, thuhanoi, vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

> đã test ok với kính hội tuh 1064 nhé các bác. chút tối em up video lên cho các bác xem


Cho chạy lâu lâu xem thử gương có nóng không nhé

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## vufree

Bác chetao up clip nhanh nhanh nóng quá rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thôi vậy đi. Bác nào mua mà mình giao thiếu phụ kiện thì mình sẽ giảm giá 20% của bất cứ món nào mình có trước tết. Chắc chỉ có thể giải quyết được như vậy.


Vậy mình lấy 1 bộ thiếu cáp nhé -  tăng lên 120W bù  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

video test thấu kính 1064 đây mấy bác công suất nếu cho tín hiệu dc 1v thì em nó ra khoảng 9w cái thấu kính này tiêu cự dài quá nên em để hơi xa đo khoảng 7w. các bác kiếm thấu kính tiêu cự ngắn chút nhé

----------


## chetaocnc

còn đây là video test công suất nhé các bác bộ này công suất ok đạt 56w đúng tiêu chuẩn của nhà san xuất

----------

CKD, hieunguyen81, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái đồ đo ông mua ở đâu thế?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Ủa, cái đồ đo ông mua ở đâu thế?


cái này mượn của thằng em thôi anh giá cao quá mua không nổi :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

cụ nào dùng nguồn này cho kim loại nghe chừng không ổn nhé. chia buồn cùng các cụ

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> cụ nào dùng nguồn này cho kim loại nghe chừng không ổn nhé. chia buồn cùng các cụ


Còn mỗi hi vọng khắc chữ trên sứ thoi à  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thuhanoi

> còn đây là video test công suất nhé các bác bộ này công suất ok đạt 56w đúng tiêu chuẩn của nhà san xuất


Bộ của mình tia ra cách 20 cm nó to như cái cái đĩa xôi gà nên chắc công suất đạt tầm 80-90W   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> cụ nào dùng nguồn này cho kim loại nghe chừng không ổn nhé. chia buồn cùng các cụ


Rồi, nguyên dàn cắn lưỡi khóc huhu...

----------

hoctap256, thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

ai mà mua nhằm cưa sắt giờ ôm hận thì để em ôm hộ em chỉ cắt da thôi, nó mà cắt dc sắt là thủng bàn thiếc tổ ong của em

----------


## thuhanoi

> ai mà mua nhằm cưa sắt giờ ôm hận thì để em ôm hộ em chỉ cắt da thôi, nó mà cắt dc sắt là thủng bàn thiếc tổ ong của em


Cái này nghe có vẻ có lý nè, mà ôm chi nhiều thế bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

Ai noi khong duoc chut em up video ban sat cho coi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

> Cái này nghe có vẻ có lý nè, mà ôm chi nhiều thế bác


để đầu hè cắt da thuê, em đang chờ cao thủ gắn vào mạch china thay cho bóng co2, nhiều nguồn thì làm nhiều đầu cắt trên 1 máy làm mới năng xuất
cắt bóng co2 tức lắm

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

> Ai noi khong duoc chut em up video ban sat cho coi


Hóng video xem nó cào sắt . Tiện thể bác cho mảnh da vào xem nó có cắt đựoc ko nhé.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hóng video xem nó cào sắt . Tiện thể bác cho mảnh da vào xem nó có cắt đựoc ko nhé.


Thử cắt da thì đút cái thắt lưng hay thò ngón tay vào cũng được ạ :P

----------


## chetaocnc

video cắt inox 0.4mm cái này tia hội tụ còn lớn nhé các bác chỉnh nhỏ chút nữa là công lực nó ghê gớm hơn nữa cắt da thì vô tư luôn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Éo, ai bán lại em mua thêm 1 bộ  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới thấy đỏ lên chứ thấy cắt được cài gì đâu bác chetaocnc

----------


## chetaocnc

> Mới thấy đỏ lên chứ thấy cắt được cài gì đâu bác chetaocnc


lủng lỗ rồi đó anh! muốn cắt anh phải thổi khí trơ vào nữa chứ anh! nói chung là cắt được khoảng 0.5mm nhưng ngon nhất là cắt khoảng 0.3

----------


## hoahong102

lại còn khắc được sắt thì nhất rồi,hóng hướng dẫn sử dụng hoặc hướng dẫn cho chạy với máy china

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nhưng dây anh Huề bị tèo đã sửa được chưa ợ?

----------


## phuongmd

Chúc mừng anh Huề đã đốt thủng được 1 đầu dây. Nếu đầu bọc đó thủng chắc đốt được kim loại. 
Đáng lẽ bác Khánh báo cho mọi người biết tránh rủi ro đáng tiếc.

----------


## h-d

> lủng lỗ rồi đó anh! muốn cắt anh phải thổi khí trơ vào nữa chứ anh! nói chung là cắt được khoảng 0.5mm nhưng ngon nhất là cắt khoảng 0.3


cụ cho cái clip quay gần đi, mà inox phản xạ thì bộ phát tịt khỏi ra tia, vì nó tự bảo vệ. bác bắn nghiên thì có thể nóng quá mà thủng, bộ 10w fiber 1064 ăn ầm ầm khét lẹt

----------


## chetaocnc

> Chúc mừng anh Huề đã đốt thủng được 1 đầu dây. Nếu đầu bọc đó thủng chắc đốt được kim loại. 
> Đáng lẽ bác Khánh báo cho mọi người biết tránh rủi ro đáng tiếc.


dây của bác huề bị hư rồi hả anh làm sao thủng được ta cháy đầu thì có

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ủa, nhưng dây anh Huề bị tèo đã sửa được chưa ợ?


Đang ngâm cưu bác  :Big Grin: 



> Chúc mừng anh Huề đã đốt thủng được 1 đầu dây. Nếu đầu bọc đó thủng chắc đốt được kim loại.


Hi, cái đầu chụp tháo ra rồi lấy đâu cháy, nó đỏ như cục than hồng thôi, kim loại chuyển màu rỉ sét (chắc cháy lớp xi)



> dây của bác huề bị hư rồi hả anh làm sao thủng được ta cháy đầu thì có


Cháy đầu dây, mình thấy cái đốm sáng nó mờ và to - cứ nhìn vào đó - ý đò của mình là dùng chính cái thùng bọc máy nó sâu và hẹp, dùi cái lỗ sát dưới đáy nên khuất tránh nhìn vào đầu dây chỉ nhìn dốm sáng - khoảng 1 phút là khói bay um tùm nhưng không phải chỗ đốm sáng  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Đang ngâm cưu bác 
> 
> Hi, cái đầu chụp tháo ra rồi lấy đâu cháy, nó đỏ như cục than hồng thôi, kim loại chuyển màu rỉ sét (chắc cháy lớp xi)
> 
> Cháy đầu dây, mình thấy cái đốm sáng nó mờ và to - cứ nhìn vào đó - ý đò của mình là dùng chính cái thùng bọc máy nó sâu và hẹp, dùi cái lỗ sát dưới đáy nên khuất tránh nhìn vào đầu dây chỉ nhìn dốm sáng - khoảng 1 phút là khói bay um tùm nhưng không phải chỗ đốm sáng


vậy chia buồn cùng anh cộng cáp coi như đi về nơi xa các bác test phải chùi cái đầu dây cho kĩ nếu bị dính bụi hay gì là em nó tèo ngay trong manual nó có cảnh báo đó

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

việc phục hồi cái dây quang em nghĩ nó vầy :

đầu tiên anh cắt ngang chổ còn ok bằng gì em không biết nhưng chắc chắn vết cắt không xài được.

---- Anh đi mua cái dũa móng tay của chị em loại 4 mặt , qua 4 bước thì cái mặt dây nó cũng rất mượt và siêu mịn
---- tiếp theo anh dùng tấm vải lau mắt kính , dán lên 1 bề mặt phẳng nào đó , sau đó dùng kem đánh bóng cà na hay cục lơ gì gì đó , cứ thế mà lau cái mặt đến khi nào nó bóng như gương không 1 vết xước thì chắc là ok thế là đem thử tia thôi .


---- còn nếu chưa được em suy nghĩ cách khác .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

thôi làm sợi dây mới, cụ Huề mà dự ăn kim loại thì thôi khỏi mua, cất tủ cho đẹp kaka

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

> việc phục hồi cái dây quang em nghĩ nó vầy :
> 
> đầu tiên anh cắt ngang chổ còn ok bằng gì em không biết nhưng chắc chắn vết cắt không xài được.
> 
> ---- Anh đi mua cái dũa móng tay của chị em loại 4 mặt , qua 4 bước thì cái mặt dây nó cũng rất mượt và siêu mịn
> ---- tiếp theo anh dùng tấm vải lau mắt kính , dán lên 1 bề mặt phẳng nào đó , sau đó dùng kem đánh bóng cà na hay cục lơ gì gì đó , cứ thế mà lau cái mặt đến khi nào nó bóng như gương không 1 vết xước thì chắc là ok thế là đem thử tia thôi .
> 
> 
> ---- còn nếu chưa được em suy nghĩ cách khác .


theo em thì cách này cũng hay nhưng không ăn thua. Theo thông tin em được biết thì bên sản xuất nó mài bóng tới cấp độ nano :Wink:  nên em xin chia buồn cùng anh Huề :Frown:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình đúng là nghiên cứu khoa học  :Big Grin:  
Đúng là đã bay kha khá  :Big Grin: 
Mình kỹ nhưng cũng không bằng trời tính  :Big Grin:  . Mình dùng cái bóng hơi sửa đồng hồ ấy, xịt vài nhát vào các đầu dây rồi ấy chứ, nhưng trời tính giúp mình là đưa đầu tốt vào trong máy , đầu kia ra ngoài nên cặp đầu trong máy còn ngon nên hy vọng sau này có thể chiến chứ kông là có cặp diod spare   phục vụ mấy bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

bác h-d sao nói thế , bác bán lại đi nhiều cha xếp hàng mua lại kìa.


chetaocnc... em gia công hoài nên hay chú ý bề mặt 

--- bậc gia công 0.01mm tay em sờ thấy cái gờ 
--- vệt dao mắt thấy khi gia công dao 2mm tốc độ spindle 30Krpm thì đạt cấp độ micro rồi , mặc dù móng tay cà vẫn không cảm nhận.
--- việc đánh bóng bề mặt soi gương, soi kính lúp không thấy vết xước thì đạt cỡ Nm rồi à .

Các bác đừng lo lắng quá lại bi quan.

----------

Dinhkhanh78, thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

Cụ Nam CNC test chưa? em phán bừa thế thôi mà

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

em khuyên bác: nếu nhà đang dùng mạng cáp quang A nào đó giả sử Vịt teo, thì đăng ký lắp cáp quang mới ví dụ FPT, khi các chú thợ đến sẽ mang theo đồ nghề để cắt cáp...nối cáp...lúc ý thì phong bì phong bao cho chú thợ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> em khuyên bác: nếu nhà đang dùng mạng cáp quang A nào đó giả sử Vịt teo, thì đăng ký lắp cáp quang mới ví dụ FPT, khi các chú thợ đến sẽ mang theo đồ nghề để cắt cáp...nối cáp...lúc ý thì phong bì phong bao cho chú thợ


Hi, cáp quang đó nó khác chất liệu nên máy hàn / cắt cáp của họ dùng nhiệt để gia công bề mặt / Mà họ cũng không gia công chỗ đầu cá đâu mà nó có sẵn cái đầu rồi, họ chỉ hàn vào dây quang thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

tui thấy ông chetaocnc test lủng 0.04mm inox là hơi bị ghê à , ngưỡng laser nguồn này tra ra không ngon cho inox mà nó còn chơi lủng thì ok , hợp nhất là đồng , có nhôm trong đó , ngưỡng 1064nm thì nó hợp nhiều loại kim loại hơn , bữa trước có xem cái biểu đồ đó chú CBNN lấy trên mạng cho xem , còn giờ chẳng nhớ từ khóa nào hết

----------


## chetaocnc

> tui thấy ông chetaocnc test lủng 0.04mm inox là hơi bị ghê à , ngưỡng laser nguồn này tra ra không ngon cho inox mà nó còn chơi lủng thì ok , hợp nhất là đồng , có nhôm trong đó , ngưỡng 1064nm thì nó hợp nhiều loại kim loại hơn , bữa trước có xem cái biểu đồ đó chú CBNN lấy trên mạng cho xem , còn giờ chẳng nhớ từ khóa nào hết


kiếm lại dùm cái biểu đồ đi anh! em thấy bác nào cắt vải cắt da chơi cũng được tất đó! mai em tính mua trái dưa hấu về khắc thử nếu ok tết nay khắc dưa hấu bán :Wink:  hố hố

----------


## h-d

> tui thấy ông chetaocnc test lủng 0.04mm inox là hơi bị ghê à , ngưỡng laser nguồn này tra ra không ngon cho inox mà nó còn chơi lủng thì ok , hợp nhất là đồng , có nhôm trong đó , ngưỡng 1064nm thì nó hợp nhiều loại kim loại hơn , bữa trước có xem cái biểu đồ đó chú CBNN lấy trên mạng cho xem , còn giờ chẳng nhớ từ khóa nào hết


thực tế nó ứ phải vậy, nóng quá mà tự thủng chứ ăn sao được. Gặp kim loại là khóc. cụ chetaocnc nói ăn kim loại test anh em xem đi

----------


## Gamo

Mà cắt lủng inox 0.04 mất bao lâu vậy? Nếu mình lia miếng inox qua thì nó có khắc lên miếng inox ko? (cẩn thận coi chừng tia phản xạ vào mắt nhe)

Như laser CO2 cũng có thể quất lủng kim loại mỏng, nhưng do focus liên tục, nó làm kim loại nóng lên chảy ra chứ cắt/khắc thì pó tay

----------


## thuhanoi

bác chetao để miến kim loại vuông góc với tia xem thử nào

----------


## chetaocnc

> bác chetao để miến kim loại vuông góc với tia xem thử nào


để vậy nguy hiểm anh nó phản xạ ngược căng lắm để em đo thử tần số phát xung rồi báo cáo các bác biết

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

> để vậy nguy hiểm anh nó phản xạ ngược căng lắm


Ko sao hết. Tự ngắt phát tia nó có đo phản xạ. Bác kiếm miếng nhôm hay đồng test xem thế nào

----------

thuanbk, thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

> Ko sao hết. Tự ngắt phát tia nó có đo phản xạ. Bác kiếm miếng nhôm hay đồng test xem thế nào


lỡ tèo con diode của em thì seo :Wink:

----------


## h-d

> lỡ tèo con diode của em thì seo


Thì mình có nói là test phản xạ đâu, tại nghĩ 810un ko ăn được kim loại thôi. Nên test thử xem sao. Cụ nói ăn được mà

----------


## GORLAK

Phản xạ ngược là tèo hết đấy, ko nên để vật nào có khả năng phản xạ ngược vuông góc khi test.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Phản xạ ngược là tèo hết đấy, ko nên để vật nào có khả năng phản xạ ngược vuông góc khi test.


Vậy lúc cắt, khắc kim loại thì nguồn laser này nó làm thế nào để chống phản xạ ngược lại hả anh?

----------


## GORLAK

> Vậy lúc cắt, khắc kim loại thì nguồn laser này nó làm thế nào để chống phản xạ ngược lại hả anh?


Khi cắt nó đã qua thấu kính hội tụ ngoài rồi, trong đầu fiber còn lung tung kính này kia nên sẽ ko xảy ra đc chuyện đó, còn cái này test trực tiếp ngay đầu cáp, khả năng tèo rất cao nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Không biết nhưng dự đoán có khi nào cái kính bẻ góc chính là cái triệt tiêu tia phản xạ không ta, có nghĩa là tia tới thì nó phản xạ xuống thấu kính còn tia lui (phản xạ) nó cho đi thẳng qua nó. Còn mình hỏi thằng học trò  :Big Grin:  nó bảo hôm trước thầy dạy em là nhờ khí nén thổi ra bay luôn tia phản xạ qua một bên mà thầy quên rồi à  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> Vậy lúc cắt, khắc kim loại thì nguồn laser này nó làm thế nào để chống phản xạ ngược lại hả anh?


nguồn này không cắt được kim loại, nếu gặp kim loại có phản xạ, nguồn tự gắt phát để bảo vệ

----------

thuanbk, thuhanoi

----------


## thuanbk

> nguồn này không cắt được kim loại, nếu gặp kim loại có phản xạ, nguồn tự gắt phát để bảo vệ


em đồng ý với bác, bước sóng 808 thường dùng trong y tế, thí nghiệm hoặc dùng trong các hệ DPSS, cao hơn là trong công nghiệp thì dùng các hệ thống gia nhiệt là chủ yếu

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Con này vốn dùng để hàn?

----------


## GORLAK

Đã thấy qua dzụ die vì bị phản xạ ngược, hơi bị hiếm mới thấy đc.

----------


## hanasimitai

Nếu các bác bị phản xạ ngược là tèo con diode.
Các bác có các lựa chọn sau:
-Không dùng với các vật liệu phản xạ quang học như nhôm đồng inox .....
-không điều chỉnh đầu laze vuông góc với vật liệu.
-Dùng 1 hệ thống quang học đặc biệt để chống phản xạ.
Giá tăng dần. trong đó phương án 2 vẫn có khả năng làm hỏng laze nếu không biết dùng.

----------


## chetaocnc

> nguồn này không cắt được kim loại, nếu gặp kim loại có phản xạ, nguồn tự gắt phát để bảo vệ


vậy bác can đảm làm thí nghiệm cho anh em xem đi bác em mới mua chưa dám thử vuông góc :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là tấm hình em xem , các bác thấy kim loại nào ăn được gì thì quất nhá .



em chưa tìm hiểu kỹ , mấy cái nguồn này bước sóng bao nhiêu vậy ta ?

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## h-d

> vậy bác can đảm làm thí nghiệm cho anh em xem đi bác em mới mua chưa dám thử vuông góc


test kỹ rồi mới dám nói bác ơi.

mời các bác qua đây bàn luận 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...273#post100273

----------


## GORLAK

Theo biểu đồ này thì thằng 808nm quất nhôm ngon nhất.

Biểu đồ này đỡ rối

----------


## Ledngochan

> ...nó bảo hôm trước thầy dạy em là nhờ khí nén thổi ra bay luôn tia phản xạ qua một bên mà thầy quên rồi à


Trò giỏi hơn thầy rồi bác ạ.

----------


## 1102

còn sót bộ nào không bác chủ ơi.

----------


## emptyhb

Em dư dùng 1 bộ đây, bác cần thì liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Bác emptyhb đang khuyến mãi giảm 50% đóa

----------


## emptyhb

:Stick Out Tongue: , không có giảm giá đâu nha, chỉ có đắt hơn thôi.

----------


## Ledngochan

Bộ này cắt được mika không mấy bác ơi!

----------


## Gamo

Theo như bác Dũng HD test thì mica trong nó đi xuyên qua luôn chứ ko bị hấp thụ

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## Khoa C3

Bôi mực vào được ko bác?

----------


## Gamo

được.... bắn xong bay lớp mực, còn mica  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

Cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ lô hàng này của mình. Cho đến hôm nay, coi như đã giải quyết xong tất cả lô hàng. Hiện mình còn 1 cái bị lỗi, mình đem lên đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn hoạt động và ủng hộ trẻ em nghèo, mong các bác nhiệt tình bid ở đây. 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...i-loi?p=103878

Bác nào thắng đấu giá thì số tiền đó của các bác gần như để dùng làm từ thiện hết đó. 

Giờ xin phép Admin cho đóng topic ạ. Xin cám ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

giờ chót , cảm ơn chủ thớt cũng tìm ra được thêm 1 cái kính hội tụ đủ như thỏa thuận .

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác NamCNC làm cho nó ra tia hội tụ siêu nhỏ để hàn điểm được chưa  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranminhlong

xu zu ki ja pan

----------


## tranhung123456

> tình hình mình thấy bộ phát laser dạo này lặng gió quá,không sôm như hồi đầu.không biết đã có bác nào đưa máy vào ứng dụng cho công việc thực tế chưa hay vẫn chỉ nghiên cứu khoa học.nếu có bác nào chán rồi thì nhượng lại em bộ đầy đủ đồ chơi.em cứ mạnh dạn đề xuất giá cho bộ đầy đủ là dưới 10 củ khoai.bác nào chán thì ới em 0913565598.có gì không phải các bác cứ bỏ quá cho!!!


tìm mấy bộ này về mà chơi nè 
mấy bộ này tìm trong cái xác máy rọi ảnh màu Norisu (bây giờ nó ra bãi rác nhiều lắm )
nguyên lý hoạt động của nó phức tạp lắm điều chỉnh tia = AOM (mà mỗi cái AOM không dưới 700usd ) bàn đến vụ laser này phải mở \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------

